# GPU for around 14k



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 25, 2011)

hello everyone 

i am getting a new gpu for around 12k (finally ). and ofcourse eying HD6870. 

Sapphire Radeon HD6870 1GB Graphic card

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/8439/sapphireradeon4da567b85.jpg

sadly msi is 13.7k  -
MSI R6870 2PM2D1GD5

so shall i send a mail to smc if they have updated msi price or not?

and my current config 

AMD Athlon II x4 635
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
G.Skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz
WDC Green 500GB
HP DVD Writer
FSP Saga II 400w
CM Elite 430
DELL ST2220L

i will upgrade psu later and wont oc on current one.

so your comments and suggestions


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ finally eh? 

GTX560 will be launched in less than a month. so if you can wait 1 month, i am sure the card price will be down to 11.5k. GTX 560 reportedly coming on May 17


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2011)

May be, but I don't think it is gonna provide some revolutionary performance. Remember, some factory Oced version of HD 6870 even catch a GTX 560 Ti in clock speed. So HD 6870 is looking the most attractive for now.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2011)

In 12K range Sapphire HD6870 FTW !


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2011)

cool...
jassy you know very well what would be our recommendations
go get it....


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah.. you don't need suggestions


----------



## vickybat (Apr 26, 2011)

*@ Jas*

Buddy finally you are making the move . Okay i won't recommend the 560 (upcoming) because of your psu. 400w is kind of insufficient and fsp saga II series are not underrated like corsair cx400 or vx 450. 

6870 is a powerful gpu and will suffice all your requirements. I know this better than anyone here (*apart from cilus*) because i have seen how his single gpu performed. Metro ran on very high and dx11 settings.

So no doubt your choice is brilliant cause it simply has no competitor at that price. Check *yantra online* for 6870 cause its 12.5k for the sapphire version.

So make your move .


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> May be, but I don't think it is gonna provide some revolutionary performance. Remember, some factory Oced version of HD 6870 even catch a GTX 560 Ti in clock speed. So HD 6870 is looking the most attractive for now.



ok i should have been more clear. what i was saying is GTX560 should drive the price of HD6870 to 11-11.5k mark when launched.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2011)

ok...here is a dumb question from my side.......
GTX 560 is different from GTX 560 ti ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

@Jaskanwar Singh: what is ur current GPU???
and  テロリスト what does it mean?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @Jaskanwar Singh: what is ur current GPU???
> and  テロリスト what does it mean?



current-IGP
テロリスト means terrorist


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ok...here is a dumb question from my side.......
> GTX 560 is different from GTX 560 ti ?



yes. it will have less ROP/cores. but may get clocked same like its older brother.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ahh...good for you bro.
.
And on that note, even I am thinking of getting a sapphire HD6870/6950. afaik no other brand is givin more competitive prices than sapphire right now. But the problem is that i live in a small town (village, Wardha), and sapphire is not available here and not even at big cities like Nagpur. The only brand that vendors sell is asus (aaa-sus) and fairly i didnt like their prices. Why, a friend of mine was looted into buying Asus HD6850 for Freaking 14350/- (honestly!).
So does anyone knows where I could get a 6870 piece locally cause i am really not into buying online. And neither do I kno what would be the shipment cost from delhi/mumbai to nagpur/wardha.
.
Now, have you considered 6950? Am not sure but 1Gb one is available @ 2.2 k more 2GB one, @ 3.5-4k. So thats really adding up the confusion cause I dont think anyone would like to compensate 7-10 (upto 15 and more at some games, less civilization 4) points of frames per second for just two grands.
Yea I know you have a not-so-quite-powerful psu to power 6950, but that'll be a lame excuse, no?
What say?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2011)

Piyush said:


> テロリスト means terrorist



 he kill GPUs.

*Offtopic:* I want a crazy car for my girl (avatar). exchange karega?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks everyone here 

guys as toad mentioned i am in a big fix. whether to save up 2k more for a 69501gb and sell out my current psu for 1k~ and add another 1k for saga II 500w. but saving takes time 

how many of you think i should save up?

and what do you all think of this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/138768-southern-islands-hd-7000-series-maybe-june-july.html
wait???


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 26, 2011)

@ Jas : 
As I learnt it myself ... Never wait for technology ... 
When I bought my rig(In November end last year) I was planning to buy the 6870 which was freshly launched ... It hadn`t arrived in the market .. 

I used to hav atleast 2 trips ro Lamington Road or atleast 5 calls per week to the Lamington road guys for checking the availablilty ... Then came the 6900 series .. Now I`m doing the same for that card ... 
U see .. U shuld never wait ... 

Buy whats best at ur time .. 
Now the only reason I`m waiting is that I have my exams coming ...

Time , Tide and Technology wait for no man !!!! - Vizkid Shakespeare ....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys as toad mentioned i am in a big fix. whether to save up 2k more for a 69501gb and sell out my current psu for 1k~ and add another 1k for saga II 500w. but saving takes time
> 
> how many of you think i should save up?



you'll need around 2-2.5k for PSU & another 12.5-13k for GPU (HD6950). forget southern island. they won't be here till Christmas. so 15k or more. 

My advice: go for HD6870 custom.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 26, 2011)

@jaz-What psu are you planning to buy?
And you sure you'll be getting 1k for selling your psu??
.
@everyone - my point is not to wait for new tech, but to get the best thing you can when you get one.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2011)

@jas...if those speculations are true(i mean june-july thing)...then wait for them
meanwhile you will be saving money too.....and by that time , the prices will drop a bit
so its a win-win situation if you wait for july

@sam
hehehe....there are tons more to come


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 27, 2011)

vizkid you are right. let me think more.

toad if i get 1k then i will spend another 1k for FSP Saga II 500w. 

sammy thanks again.

baba nice idea.


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

If you don't mind a previous generation card, Lynx is selling XFX 5870 1GB for 12K incl shipping. You may take a look at that. Details here:-

XFX 1gb Graphic card 1GB 5870 is available @ LYNX store for 12000/- including shipping. Mail us at onlinesales@lynx-india.com for placing an order. â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## wanted (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi I want to buy this card,, but I have CM extreme power plus 500W, So what i do?


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

Upgrade your SMPS.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 28, 2011)

skud thanks. but 6870 is not far behind 5870 and uses a better tessalator. less power consuming.

anyways your experience with 6950 1gb?


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

Very good. Although I know my CPU is acting like a crab  I can't explain it with proof but Dirt 2 feels really different with the DX11 effects. It silk smooth even at 8xAA at Full HD res. Besides the cooler is very silent running. Only during stress testing you will come to know about its existence.


Actually, I personally was very keen to get rid of the 6870 as I felt its a bit underpowered for its price point compared to 6950 1gb or 560Ti. My bigger concern was the length of the card as the AMD ref designs were too long to fit in my cramped cabby. So once Manufacturers slapped the 6950 1gb on 6870 pcb i just grab one. If you can save some more, go for it.


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 28, 2011)

how much you getting 6870 for?


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2011)

^^ Sapphire HD6870 can be bought for as low as 11.9K.


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 29, 2011)

has the 5850 xtreme come to india yet ?


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

Not yet. But why are you looking for it? To Crossfire?


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> Not yet. But why are you looking for it? To Crossfire?



cos its really cheap and VFM...faster than a 6850 and cheaper..may get one from the US..


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

In that case get it from US. Because it is very unlikely Indian prices will be anywhere closer to that. You may also look for a 6870 which is faster than 5850.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 29, 2011)

u can get GTX 560ti for 13.7K which i have !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 29, 2011)

damngoodman thanks. but i prefer 6950 1GB over it.


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> damngoodman thanks. but i prefer 6950 1GB over it.



But why???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 29, 2011)

skud because  *IMO* its better.


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

I also think so, particularly if you want to go multi GPU or multi monitor in future. However, the 560Ti is a bit cheaper which bring both of them on par. Either way, you won't regret.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 29, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> damngoodman thanks. but i prefer 6950 1GB over it.



I believe U r becoming a FanBoi , Off-course me too ! ANyway HD 6950 1Gb is also nice card , Only cooler is little hot !


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> I believe U r becoming a FanBoi , Off-course me too ! ANyway HD 6950 1Gb is also nice card , Only cooler is little hot !



That's the case of reference cards. Currently most (probably all) of the 6950 1gb in the market (Sapphire, HIS, XFX) sports custom cooler. These cards uses the 6870 PCB so is much shorter in size and cool running. On the minus side, there's no dual BIOS switch. I do agree 560Ti is cooler among the two although its got higher power consumption.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2011)

^^ Yes, 560Ti FTW..... It's not that i am biased towards NVIDIA, but 560 with that price point surely a nice deal and Jaz knows this. But still his FANBOI'SM is not letting him choose Green over Red. (juz kidding)

IMO 560 runs lot cooler than it's Red rivals....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> That's the case of reference cards. Currently most (probably all) of the 6950 1gb in the market (Sapphire, HIS, XFX) sports custom cooler. These cards uses the 6870 PCB so is much shorter in size and cool running. On the minus side, there's no dual BIOS switch. I do agree 560Ti is cooler among the two although its got higher power consumption.



Only the LOAD temp is long term gaming makes little higher not much 

Did u try FURMARK & see the Load temp !


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Only the LOAD temp is long term gaming makes little higher not much
> 
> Did u try FURMARK & see the Load temp !



I currently don't have Furmark installed but tried OCCT & Kombustor. Load temp reaches avg 81-82C with the fan speed at 77% (default). Turning the fan at 100% help it lower at couple of degrees. Of course, these are stress tests - in real world gaming it remains around 70-72C. Idle is 45-46C.

What are the temps of your 560Ti? It must be cooler than this.


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 29, 2011)

dont suggest the 560Ti, he don't like it...huge thread here shows that..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 29, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> *I believe U r becoming a FanBoi* , Off-course me too ! ANyway HD 6950 1Gb is also nice card , Only cooler is little hot !





furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yes, 560Ti FTW..... It's not that i am biased towards NVIDIA, but 560 with that price point surely a nice deal and Jaz knows this. *But still his FANBOI'SM is not letting him choose Green over Red*. (juz kidding)
> 
> IMO 560 runs lot cooler than it's Red rivals....




want me to prove my point 



rajan1311 said:


> dont suggest the 560Ti, he don't like it...huge thread here shows that..



its different about hating and preferring. i never said 560 is hateful..infact very nice card but i *prefer* 6950 over it anyday.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 29, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> want me to prove my point



.
Oh yes..yes.
It'd help me make my mind over hd6870 vs hd6950 vs 560ti vs 5870@lynx.


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

Depends. If you don't mind going for a slightly older but high end product then the 5870 from Lynx is a killer deal at 12K. if you are just willing to pay 12K and want something newer and don't mind slightly lower performance/lower game settings then go for 6870. If you are hungry for more, go for 6950 or 560.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 29, 2011)

@toad_frog

here are a few reviews i saw -

*www.anandtech.com/show/4135/nvidias-geforce-gtx-560-ti-upsetting-the-250-market
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-560-ti-gf114,2845.html
*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-6950-1gb-vs-geforce-gtx-560-ti-review/
*www.guru3d.com/article/msi-n560gtx-ti-twin-frozer-ii-review/1
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_560_Ti/
*techgage.com/article/amd_hd_6950_1gb_vs_nvidia_gtx_560_ti_overclocking/

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-graphics-card-radeon-hd-6990-geforce-gtx-590,2912-4.html
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-graphics-card-radeon-hd-6990-geforce-gtx-590,2912-7.html

some of games i preferred - 
metro2033
crysis
battlefield bad company 2
stalker COP
CIV5
etc


and of course there was a huge thread of variable opinions and attacks - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/136238-gtx-560-discussion.html

many other reviews are available like that of 6950 twin frozr III and 6950 twin frozr II and gtx560ti hawk etc etc etc...


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 29, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> its different about hating and preferring. i never said 560 is hateful..infact very nice card but i *prefer* 6950 over it anyday.



did i use the word hate ?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> Depends. If you don't mind going for a slightly older but high end product then the 5870 from Lynx is a killer deal at 12K. if you are just willing to pay 12K and want something newer and don't mind slightly lower performance/lower game settings then go for 6870. If you are hungry for more, go for 6950 or 560.



.
.
Are you sure the product is with free shipping? And is the price tax inclusive? Cause if its not, then *i think*its better to pay a few bucks more and get 6950.
When i first saw the card 5870 on the website, i was like man what a typo!..


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 30, 2011)

5870 @ 12k...... ??? Is 5870>6850?


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 30, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> 5870 @ 12k...... ??? Is 5870>6850?



yep...can u please link to the product ?


----------



## Skud (Apr 30, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> Are you sure the product is with free shipping? And is the price tax inclusive? Cause if its not, then *i think*its better to pay a few bucks more and get 6950.
> When i first saw the card 5870 on the website, i was like man what a typo!..



That's what they have written. Although I don't know about the taxes. Even with 5% VAT it comes to 12.6K. Some 2K below the 6950 1gb. Still a great deal if you are restricted by your budget. Another thing, the 5870 is lengthier than 6950 1gb. That may be important for some. 




furious_gamer said:


> 5870 @ 12k...... ??? Is 5870>6850?



Definitely. If you remember the 68xx series was supposed to be 67xx series and the current 69xx series was supposed to be 68xx series. So 5870 is definitely better than 6850 although the latter has better tessellation. So in DX11 games which will use heavy tessellation the gap would be smaller. But in shader heavy games the 5870 will kill the 6850.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2011)

HD 5870 is even better than HD 6870 although 6800 cards have better Tessellation performance. HD 6870 actually sits between HD 5850 and HD 5870. But I am not able to find it at 12K in anywhere of Lynx-india. Could anybody post the link?


----------



## Skud (Apr 30, 2011)

There's no link as such, you have to contact them through email. I have already posted it here:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ted-general-queries-here-447.html#post1383119


The Lynx announcement is here:-

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?ukey=news&blog_id=3984


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> want me to prove my point
> 
> 
> 
> its different about hating and preferring. i never said 560 is hateful..infact very nice card but i *prefer* 6950 over it anyday.



You dont need to prove - If u r not using Linux / Have extra money sure get Msi HD 6950 2GB Twin frozr (i personally like this card very much)


----------



## Skud (Apr 30, 2011)

^^ Buddy he is talking about the 1gb version. Where's the question of extra money arises?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 30, 2011)

Noob question, whats the deal with linux??


----------



## vickybat (Apr 30, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar*

Buddy have a look at msi gtx 560 hawk. Its factory overclocked to a whooping 950mhz core clock and is definitely equally as fast as 69502gb out of the box. The cooler is great and temps stay much cooler than the reference model even with such a high pre overclock.

Just check the prices and see if it suits your budget. You will almost get gtx 570 performance from it and it can be overclocked beyond 1ghz as well.

Check its review *HERE*.

A small quote:



> Competition with AMD
> 
> *Honestly, we expected the AMD Radeon HD 6950 to do better against the MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk. We underestimated how effective MSI's overclocking of this video card really is*. Of course, we didn't overclock the Radeon HD 6950. Right now, you can get a nice XFX Radeon HD 6950 for $210 after a mail-in rebate. That's $50 less than the MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk. With that gap, the value line blurs somewhat. The HD 6950 dominated in two of our games and tied the N560GTX-Ti Hawk in two other games. In only one out of our five games (Civilization V) did it lag behind its competition. And even without the rebate, it's still $20 cheaper.



Now you would say we can overclock 6950 as well. But the fact is, out of the box, 6950's temps are 79c at full load. Now overclocking this further beyond will take the gpu core temps to alarming levels which might damage the gpu core during long term usage.

At 950mhz, msi hawk was 50c at full load. So it can be overclocked further beyond. Since you won't be crossfiring or going the multimonitor way, the hawk suits you better if the prices are okay.

Else stick with a 6950. 

*p.s-* The review was against a 6950 2gb and not the 1gb version. 2gb version has better aa and post filtering performance than the 1gb version.




toad_frog09 said:


> Noob question, whats the deal with linux??



For linux, nvidia is the way to go. They are much better suited for the linux platform than amd currently.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> ^^ Buddy he is talking about the 1gb version. Where's the question of extra money arises?



Now the difference between 1GB & 2GB are 1k to 1.2K only so i prefer 2GB version


----------



## Skud (Apr 30, 2011)

I think then this game is not going to end - starting from 6850 at 10K there's a card worthy of purchase at every 1-1.5K increase for the extra performance. Even the 6950 1gb or the 560Ti is over OP's budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 30, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar*
> 
> Buddy have a look at msi gtx 560 hawk. Its factory overclocked to a whooping 950mhz core clock and is definitely equally as fast as 69502gb out of the box. The cooler is great and temps stay much cooler than the reference model even with such a high pre overclock.
> 
> ...



thanks for suggestion batman 

but - 

if 6950 has temp problems gtx 560 ti has power consumption probs.

*img810.imageshack.us/img810/5686/1303089660j0g8npes2o91.gif

and such high power consumption for just equaling a 6950 - doesnt actually suit me atleast. 

and about ocing 6950 you can always adjust fan profiles. 

example - rchi's stock cooled msi with everything unlocked and oced to 6970 levels doesnt reach more than 65C and he is happy with all settings he made like fan profile etc etc.



> well guys, just to give a quick update, I've been tweaking away with Afterburner.
> 
> On stock volts (1.1V) I am able to match the stock 6970 clocks of 880/1375.
> 
> ...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/138854-amd-radeon-hd-6950-unlocked-2.html#post1370723

and sapphire 6950 1gb is custom cooled. 

and i also dont mind a little noise in my system. (atleast i have experiance with my old p4 )

another thing if normal twin frozr 560 is 14.8k at smc 
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC

hawk is twin frozr III cooler and i think it will be atleast 15.5-16k..and at 16k MSI TWIN FROZR II 6950 2GB is available. so another plus for 6950.

and my budget is not 16k but currently 12k. 

but i do plan to do what piyush baba told about HD7000 - 



> @jas...if those speculations are true(i mean june-july thing)...then wait for them
> meanwhile you will be saving money too.....and by that time , the prices will drop a bit
> so its a win-win situation if you wait for july





damngoodman999 said:


> You dont need to prove - If u r not using Linux / Have extra money sure get Msi HD 6950 2GB Twin frozr (i personally like this card very much)



thanks for suggestion



toad_frog09 said:


> Noob question, whats the deal with linux??



to put it simple - nvidia - better linux drivers



rajan1311 said:


> did i use the word hate ?



AFAIK not liking = hating


----------



## vickybat (May 2, 2011)

^^ Then why not try the asus direct cu II @ 13.7k? But you have to go for a beefier psu as it has higher power consumption than 6950. Even i find fsp saga II 500 insufficient for 560 and even 6950.

Its better to go for seasonic 520 or corsair GS 600. Both are 80+ certified. In fact GS is a tad lower than the TX series. They are good psu's.

These psu's will support a single gpu upto gtx 570 and 6970.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 2, 2011)

batman but direct cu is not there online. and prices vary.

i am waiting for June-July. if HD7000 dont come in news then 6950 1gb for 14.4k  at smcinternational with fsp saga II 500w. 
otherwise if not able to save then upto 12k.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2011)

Jas, I don't think FSP Saga II 500W is a very good option with HD 6950. SAGA II 500 is a basic PSU and good with a lower-middle range graphics card. Now your system already has a Quad core processor which you overclock and most of the quality parts. Along with these components, addition of HD 6950 will actually increase the power consumption.

SAGA II 500 may be able to handle it, I don't think for long run it is good choice.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 2, 2011)

cilus ok. but all depends on money. lets wait and see.


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Jas, I don't think FSP Saga II 500W is a very good option with HD 6950.
> 
> SAGA II 500 may be able to handle it, I don't think for long run it is good choice.



me2 have the same opinion. when you are spending so much on a GPU, why not go for a (slightly) better one like XV450W or any Seasonic alternate? but then the combo may cross Jassy's budget.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

Then he can opt for 560 around 13k and get a good PSU.


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Then he can opt for 560 around 13k and get a good PSU.



He wants 6870 or 6950 1gb, no question of 560.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2011)

Skud said:


> He wants 6870 or 6950 1gb, no question of 560.



I know (Jaz is red fanBOI) but since to get a better PSU i was suggesting that combo.


----------



## rchi84 (May 3, 2011)

Well Jas, get either the 560 or the 6950 1GB, whichever is cheaper man. It's worth the step up from a 6870, for cranking up the AA in games.


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2011)

@jassy
well bro if 560 is available for 13k, then its the best deal i guess....coz 6950 costs between 14k-15k IIRC....this way you can go for a better PSU too


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2011)

Is the 560 really available at 13K? The lowest I have seen is @ Lynx, the ASUS Direct CU II is 13530/- before 5% VAT & shipping. SMC & Yantra Online prices are at 15K-15.5K range. Whereas the Sapphire 6950 1gb is mostly available at 14.5K range, everything included.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 3, 2011)

again those fanboy claims on me?

Guys i have no problem going with GTX560 at 13k as its allowing me a better psu. BUT WHERE ONLINE IS IT THERE FOR 13K?


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2011)

^^ AFAIK, Nowhere!!! Lynx has the cheapest 560 @ 14376.50 with VAT & shipping (a Direct CU Model, is has to be a very good overclocker). The Sapphire 6950 1gb is actually cheaper at YantraOnline and just 100 bucks more at Lynx.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 3, 2011)

So will you be playing the waiting game jas? 

HD 7000 series ain't coming in June/july. Expect a Oct/Nov launch just like the HD 5000 and HD 6000 series.


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> So will you be playing the waiting game jas?
> 
> HD 7000 series ain't coming in June/july. Expect a Oct/Nov launch just like the HD 5000 and HD 6000 series.



Even if HD7000 comes in June/July the mainstream cards will take another 1-2 months to launch. Plus their price will also be on the higher side.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> again those fanboy claims on me?
> 
> Guys i have no problem going with GTX560 at 13k as its allowing me a better psu. BUT WHERE ONLINE IS IT THERE FOR 13K?



Ur choice is always good cause even u know i like HD 6950 2GB lot more than GTX 560ti , cause for my budget i got GTX 560ti . also FSP saga 500 i dont recommend for HD 6950 still save some money get good PSU & get good GPU .

i dont like Ati drivers only (but their cards are really THUMBSUP )


----------



## vickybat (May 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> again those fanboy claims on me?
> 
> Guys i have no problem going with GTX560 at 13k as its allowing me a better psu. BUT WHERE ONLINE IS IT THERE FOR 13K?



Try to get it locally. Contact your asus distributor and get the cheapest price by bargaining.

Damngoodman999 got is card @ 13.7k. You can get it even cheaper now. Give it a shot.

Sparkle gtx 560ti is 13.5k in my place. I am sure if you hunt it down at your place, you might get a good deal. For psu, go for seasonic 520 eyes closed. Don't consider fsp saga II 500 for gtx 560 or 6950.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 4, 2011)

..HERE IS IT FOR 13.5K - 
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC

ULTIMATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2011)

Yeah its now better placed compared to 6950 1gb.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ..HERE IS IT FOR 13.5K -
> MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC
> 
> ULTIMATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



that's some great pricing - just wondering about the performance it has to offer once OCed


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ..HERE IS IT FOR 13.5K -
> MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC
> 
> ULTIMATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh my god , am jealous 

Twin frozr is superb cooler go for it u r really lucky !


----------



## gateclaw (May 5, 2011)

I assembled my new PC two days back...got the 560 twin frozr for 13.5k... 
for the asus version the dealer was quoting 14k...


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2011)

Congrats... Post some Pics in the proper section.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> that's some great pricing - just wondering about the performance it has to offer once OCed







damngoodman999 said:


> Oh my god , am jealous
> 
> Twin frozr is superb cooler go for it u r really lucky !



thanks. yours is direct cu II??



gateclaw said:


> I assembled my new PC two days back...got the 560 twin frozr for 13.5k...
> for the asus version the dealer was quoting 14k...



congrats


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2011)

@jassy
bhai 13.5k me 560 twin frozer II !!! 
yaar lelelelele


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 5, 2011)

@ jas 

Yes mine is Direct CU II


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 6, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ jas
> 
> Yes mine is Direct CU II



mention DC II in your siggy.


----------



## vickybat (May 6, 2011)

^^ So jas are you finally getting the 560?


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 7, 2011)

Get 500W PSU, change processor to phenom X4 II 955 and get a 4GB RAM also to make it a kickass configuration


----------



## MegaMind (May 7, 2011)

Direct Cu II(830MHz) has lower clocks than Twin frozer II/OC((880MHz))...


----------



## vickybat (May 7, 2011)

^^ *direct cu II top* is clocked at 900mhz.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 7, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ So jas are you finally getting the 560?



hoping so. but waiting till june end. 
and hope i find a buyer -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/140348-fsp-saga-ii-400w.html
TechEnclave



sanithkk81 said:


> Get 500W PSU, change processor to phenom X4 II 955 and get a 4GB RAM also to make it a kickass configuration



well i dont need them (except for 500w psu ). but thanks for suggestion


----------



## MegaMind (May 7, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ *direct cu II top* is clocked at 900mhz.



so the direct Cu II Top is the one avail here??


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

Only Direct Cu II is available AFAIK


----------



## MegaMind (May 8, 2011)

^^Ya, Me too think the same...


----------



## rchi84 (May 8, 2011)

Waiting till June end? you're waiting for the Bulldozers review, aren't you?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 8, 2011)

rchi for HD7000 news


----------



## rchi84 (May 8, 2011)

HD 7000? Wow, I may be wrong, but I think the 7K series is still atleast four months away, right?

They are supposed to go into production this month, so by the time all the testing and shipments are done, it could be around september, which is when Kepler is supposed to be out as well lol

Don't keep waiting Jas. It's an endless cycle. Get the best card within your budget now.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Jas has patience, I guess


----------



## Zishi (May 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i am getting a new gpu for around 12k (finally ). and ofcourse eying HD6870.
> 
> ...



I also bought. and it is working very well with my *Q8200* (not OC) and *CM Extream power plus 500W*, It gives 60+ fps in *Crysis 2* (1920X1080, Hard Core setting), everything looks very very very very Clear,....


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Congrats Zishi. Welcome to Radeon 6000 club. Post some pics in proper section.


----------



## Zishi (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Skud, I'll post soon. 


At present I feel that my HD 6870 is faster than gtx295


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 9, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> HD 7000? Wow, I may be wrong, but I think the 7K series is still atleast four months away, right?
> 
> They are supposed to go into production this month, so by the time all the testing and shipments are done, it could be around september, which is when Kepler is supposed to be out as well lol
> 
> Don't keep waiting Jas. It's an endless cycle. Get the best card within your budget now.



but i need to wait also for upping my budget for psu + gfx card



Skud said:


> Jas has patience, I guess







Zishi said:


> I also bought. and it is working very well with my *Q8200* (not OC) and *CM Extream power plus 500W*, It gives 60+ fps in *Crysis 2* (1920X1080, Hard Core setting), everything looks very very very very Clear,....



congrats. excellent purchase. but why cm extreme?

Guys i am planning to order a FSP Blue Storm Pro 500w from smc for 3050 bucks. 
its got 18 amps each on two 12v rails.

your comments?

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!

Budget for psu cant go up from 3k.


----------



## MegaMind (May 9, 2011)

Budget for GPU?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 9, 2011)

^gpu msi twin frozr II/oc 560 for 13.5k..


----------



## MegaMind (May 9, 2011)

Oh.. finalised on 560Ti?


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

I guess he runs out of patience.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 10, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Budget for GPU?



hehe...look at the thread title....just kidding


----------



## MegaMind (May 10, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> hehe...look at the thread title....just kidding



But thro this thread tat budget was broken... read t fully...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 10, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Oh.. finalised on 560Ti?



most probably. 

guys reply on psu?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 10, 2011)

Seasonic SII520D or 600W one, My pick


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

Whichever PSU you get, get one with a single 12V rail with high amps instead on dual or more high lower amps. Check this:-

Single vs. Multiple +12V rails: The splitting of the +12V rail - jonnyGURU Forums


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 10, 2011)

Well @Jas
If you could increase your budget by 1.5k you could get the Sapphire HD 6950 from Lynx-India


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 10, 2011)

GUYS GTX560 Twin Frozr II no more on smc


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

Seems like you are destined to get a 6950 1gb


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 10, 2011)

skud budget problem


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 10, 2011)

total confusion -
i searched for the model and found it -
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC
bu its not listed in nvidia cards -
Nvidia

and it shows unavailable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

Call SMC and get it cleared. The last time I was buying a Corsair HX/AX SMPS whatever model I chose they just simply reply product not in stock.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> skud budget problem



560Ti is a very good card. Don't worry. You are actually saving 1K, for negligible performance difference on 1080p. And its cooler running than 6950.


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2011)

MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1 GB is 10.5K and 2 GB version (not sure if it is MSI, probably Zotac) is little higher than 13K


----------



## Zishi (May 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> congrats. excellent purchase. but why cm extreme?



Thanks!

but what's wrong with *CM Extreme* while my Grafics Card (6870) takes low power, only about 160-170W..


----------



## vickybat (May 11, 2011)

The particular twin frozr 560 performs on par with a 6950 at fullhd. No performance drop whatsoever.

*@ jaskanwar*

Try calling smc buddy. About psu, seasonic 520 is the best safest bet. No need to invest on a higher wattage psu since you won't sli.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The particular twin frozr 560 performs on par with a 6950 at fullhd. No performance drop whatsoever.
> 
> *@ jaskanwar*
> 
> Try calling smc buddy. About psu, seasonic 520 is the best safest bet. No need to invest on a higher wattage psu since you won't sli.



budget for psu not anything more than 3000 batman. 
FSP blue storm pro 500 is 3k in smc. otherwise at prime or theitwares or delta or theitdepot its 3.6k!! going to mail smc on this now. 

BTW guys sold my FSP Saga II 400 for 1250 inc. shipping.  
what you think of price i am getting?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 11, 2011)

way too high for an used 400W PSU.... 

BTW Its decent price, if its not more than 6 months old.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 11, 2011)

Zishi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> but what's wrong with *CM Extreme* while my Grafics Card (6870) takes low power, only about 160-170W..



its not that good. avoid overclock and change it to FSP Saga II 500w for 2k soon.



furious_gamer said:


> way too high for an used 400W PSU....
> 
> BTW Its decent price, if its not more than 6-7 months old.



its 9 month old~


----------



## furious_gamer (May 11, 2011)

@Jass

look at this. 560Ti is avail @ SMC All MSI Graphic Cards In Stock @ SMC --Rush to Grab


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 11, 2011)

furious i mailed them now.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> budget for psu not anything more than 3000 batman.
> BTW guys sold my FSP Saga II 400 for 1250 inc. shipping.
> what you think of price i am getting?


the price is decent since the fresh 400W piece is available at 1.8k
so you got a nice deal

and all set up for the purchase?
which graphic card btw?


----------



## speedster911t (May 13, 2011)

Hi,i am new to this forum but @Jaskanwar Singh 
the asus reference design  5850 sells for around 12.5k now i heard that is also a good choice over a 6870 if u overclock the asus 5850 via voltage tweak % other things as i think it has a voterra voltage regulator hardware chip on the asus ref card.

Asus 1Gb Graphic card in India | Buy Best Graphic card in India

sorry that was the 5870 i was talking about,.link above ^ but shipping will set u aback by a more 150 or so,.so it roughly equals to around 13k or so but imo anyday better than a 5770 5850 6850 & a 6870 that is which u initially had ur eyes on.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 14, 2011)

Piyush said:


> the price is decent since the fresh 400W piece is available at 1.8k
> so you got a nice deal
> 
> and all set up for the purchase?
> which graphic card btw?



getting a TAGAN TG 500 U37 @ 3k.
And gpu hopefully msi 560 ti TFII in june.

Fsp blue storm pro 500 not available at smc but gpu is for 13.5k.



speedster911t said:


> Hi,i am new to this forum but @Jaskanwar Singh
> the asus reference design  5850 sells for around 12.5k now i heard that is also a good choice over a 6870 if u overclock the asus 5850 via voltage tweak % other things as i think it has a voterra voltage regulator hardware chip on the asus ref card.
> 
> Asus 1Gb Graphic card in India | Buy Best Graphic card in India
> ...



thanks for suggestion buddy
its a great deal but 5870 lacks in tessalation.


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> getting a TAGAN TG 500 U37 @ 3k.
> And gpu hopefully msi 560 ti TFII in june.
> 
> Fsp blue storm pro 500 not available at smc but gpu is for 13.5k.



do call them once regarding FSP PSUs
sometimes they have stuff but they forget to update it on their website and vice versa


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 14, 2011)

Baba but they mailed me regarding non-availability.

GUYS, what about buying Tagan from tirupati's ebay store??

guys what about CM GX550 -
TechEnclave


----------



## vickybat (May 16, 2011)

^^ Don't even think about it buddy. Go for tagan stonerock 500.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Baba but they mailed me regarding non-availability.
> 
> GUYS, what about buying Tagan from tirupati's ebay store??
> 
> ...



remember my gx 550 blew up twice ?
how about that?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Baba but they mailed me regarding non-availability.
> 
> GUYS, what about buying Tagan from tirupati's ebay store??
> 
> ...



No GX Series. Try Seasonic 520D, Tagan 500W StoneRock or VX450W.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 17, 2011)

Tagan 500 - 1yr warranty

seasonic 520 - everywhere unavailable

So vx450w ???

Guys some research on Seasonic S12II 500w please. Its for 3.3k at theitdepot.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2011)

^^
Try to get that from itdepot if its available.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 17, 2011)

Its different. Its 520 thats unavailable. But i heard s12ii 500 for first time. So please check its reviews. I on mobile.!


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2011)

Get the Tagan Jas, it has very good build quality. Don't be seduced by the warranty offered.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2011)

agree with cilus
i dont know why tagan is neglected even though it has a good reputation


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 17, 2011)

Warranty matters guys. Corsair offers 5 years on vx450w and seasonic 3yrs on s12ii 520w.

So i am finalizing vx450 as seasonic not available. 
Is seasonic there on prime??


----------



## Skud (May 17, 2011)

Seasonic is available in prime but not the model you are looking for.


----------



## vickybat (May 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Warranty matters guys. Corsair offers 5 years on vx450w and seasonic 3yrs on s12ii 520w.
> 
> So i am finalizing vx450 as seasonic not available.
> Is seasonic there on prime??



Vx 450 is a terrific psu. Its underrated and actually is a 500w unit. At full load it can give 570 watts and its 12v rail provides 33amp of current. Currently i have this psu and i am extremely happy with it.

It can easily power a 6870 and even a 6950 easily. But can't speak about gtx 560 cause it consumes more power. Let others comment on this one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 18, 2011)

i think vx450 can power a 560 on my system considering anandtech power consumption in crysis.. 
so i am ordering it.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 18, 2011)

More than enough and it's under-rated if you don't know already.


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2011)

good decision in the end...


----------



## Skud (May 18, 2011)

Good decision, Jas.


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

Good choice jas.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 18, 2011)

and corsair vx450w is unavailable at theitwares


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

VX 450 is around 3.5K I guess. And since you are opting for GTX 560 Ti,which is little power hungry, to be on safer side, get the Corsair GS600 available @ 4K only in primeabgb.. It has above average build quality, 3 Yrs of warranty, 80+ certification and most importantly it provides 48 A current on 12V rail. So you can actually rest in peace. 

It is available @ theitdepot.


----------



## Skud (May 19, 2011)

I have no idea on this one so just asking - are GS series better than VX series?


----------



## Terabyte (May 19, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and corsair vx450w is unavailable at theitwares


Did you checkout Prime by calling them?
Other option is IT Depot.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

the VX series is discontinued.

Non-Modular PSUs - Power Supplies

hence you cant find them.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2011)

so what now corsair is expecting from us?
buy their GS series ?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> the VX series is discontinued.
> 
> Non-Modular PSUs - Power Supplies
> 
> hence you cant find them.



Still many shops have VX series in stock. 



Piyush said:


> so what now corsair is expecting from us?
> buy their GS series ?



Nope, i'd rather marry **** rather than buying their GS series, even after knowing the facts.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Buddy, check some reviews some regarding Corsair GS series. I have checked review of the Corsair GS800 in overclockersonline and it has excellent rating compared to its price. Through out the test, it provides excellent voltage regulation and 80+ performance, in fact 85% at the half load of the maximum.
So it is a better choice for for high end rig compared to VX 450.


----------



## vickybat (May 19, 2011)

^^ Yes i totally agree. Gs series are not bad psu's like their cx (except cx400) lineup. Its not their topline product but not bad either. They are very good and comes with 3 years warranty.

*@ jaskanwar*

You should go for the Corsair gs 600 for a gtx 560 TF II.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

@Jas

If thats the case, get Tagan Stonerock series or Seasonic 520D. I know it's available in the market and if you dig a bit more, sure you will get that.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

JAs has already confirmed that he will not go for Tagan Stonerock as it offers only 1 Yr of warranty


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

@Jas
Don't go for warranty always. Tagan is also a reputed brand and you can trust as much as Corsair. But still if you afraid that you will blow up PSU someday, then get Seasonic atleast. Don't tell that Seasonic is available at xxx stores. Go to market and search.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

GS series is not the best around but its total vfm.they dont have Japanese caps but from what I've heard(not verified so dont ask for proof) they are solid-state nevertheless.

The GS series is 80 Plus silver rated,making them very good buys in a budget.


----------



## vickybat (May 19, 2011)

^^ Yes i got to agree on this. Gs 600 is total vfm and can power a 6950 and Gtx 560-ti with ease. The 3 years warranty is also commendable.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> GS series is not the best around but its total vfm.they dont have Japanese caps but from what I've heard(not verified so dont ask for proof) they are solid-state nevertheless.
> 
> The GS series is 80 Plus silver rated,making them very good buys in a budget.


The are not 80+ silver, they are just 80+ white.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

You guys are totally confusing the OP. Just make your point clear and suggest him.

@ExtremeGamer
It does have Japanese caps. Just google it.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

1st of all. we are not confusing him as we are just discussing about his requirement of PSU and providing different information about it. And we are also making our point too by providing link of reviews.
If we are not agree with your point (actually u are nor providing anything to convince your claims about how bad GS series is, even with the facts) that does not mean that we are confusing the OP.

And Jas is a highly knowledgeable guy and it is very hard to confuse him.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> GS series is not the best around but its total vfm.they dont have Japanese caps but from what I've heard(not verified so dont ask for proof) they are solid-state nevertheless.
> 
> The GS series is 80 Plus silver rated,making them very good buys in a budget.



On Corsair PSUs - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Read this link



> GS series
> "Gamer series", fixed cables, blue/red/white LED fan, rated at 40C, mixed Japanese and Taiwanese caps, 80+, 3 year warranty.



From this review

Corsair GS800 800W Power Supply - Test Results & Final Thoughts :: TweakTown USA Edition



> Corsair gives you just what you would expect from a mainstream 800W power supply. Enough connectors are available for the task at hand, enough power is available for the mainstream gamer/entry level enthusiast, and the price is right for a retail unit. If only the performance was all within specifications, I would gladly label the GS800 as an all around good deal.
> 
> Unfortunately the 5V rail on the GS800 just isn't up to specs, literally. The voltages were low from the start and dropped fast as the load was increased. They aren't even close to borderline.
> 
> The rest of the power supply was spot on with what you would expect throughout the entire test. Power supplies are all or nothing when it comes to performance and unfortunately this one just isn't all there.



@Cilus
As i thought everybody knows what GS is capable of, i didn't posted much links.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Buddy, it has a rating of 83% in that test you have specified and it is actually a good rating. So can be used with Jas's config without any problem. Obviously it cannot deliver performance compared to the VX or TX series but what is offers is still bang for buck.
VX450 is good but it is little underrated to provide enough power for Jas' would be rig. 
I have personal experience with it as my friend is running a HD 6870 along with Phenom II 955 for last couple of months.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, it has a rating of 83% in that test you have specified and it is actually a good rating. So can be used with Jas's config without any problem. Obviously it cannot deliver performance compared to the VX or TX series but what is offers is still bang for buck.
> VX450 is good but it is little *underrated* to provide enough power for Jas' would be rig.
> I have personal experience with it as my friend is running a HD 6870 along with Phenom II 955 for last couple of months.



Yes ,it is. Look at the specs of VX450W and GS600W and see that VX beats that GS series. Isn't it?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

that is just one review.you cant always be based on that.there can be defects.

look at this:

Corsair GS800 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Corsair Gaming Series GS800 800 W Review - Page 7/8 | techPowerUp

its not the best.i never said it was,but it is very good.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Could you explain how? 

*Below is the specs of Corsair GS 600*

Corsair GS600 Power Supply (CMPSU-600G)


Voltage |+3.3V |+5V |	+12V|-12V|+5Vsb
Max. Current |25A|25A|48A|	0.8A|	3A
Max Combined Wattage|150W||576W |9.6W|15W

600 Watts @ 40°C ambient temperature

*OUTPUT SPECIFICATIONS: Corsair VX450W*



Voltage |+3.3V |+5V |	+12V|-12V|+5Vsb
Max. Current |20A|20A|33A|	0.8A|	3A
Max Combined Wattage|140W||396W |9.6W|12.5W


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

who are you referring to me or the furious namesake here ?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Could you explain how?
> 
> *Below is the specs of Corsair GS 600*
> 
> ...



Remember that you are comparing a 450W PSU to 600W and don't think that GS600 is superior.

And as you said earlier, VX series is under-rated and i am damn sure that it will easily handle Jas's rig w/o any hiccups.



Extreme Gamer said:


> who are you referring to me or the furious namesake here ?



Pardon......


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2011)

forget about comparing these PSU with specs.

point is..Corsair GS series is not Corsair's flagship product. less warranty, diminished build quality and less price compared to their vx/tx series counterparts.

if corsair wants..it can rename vx450 to vx500 and vx550 to vx600 and tx650 to tx700.

u should compare GS series to the vx/tx alternative rated 50w less. vx/tx series is still over all superior as far as voltage ripple and efficiency are concerned.

corsair gs series is good for the price but u should rather get corsair's best products.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 19, 2011)

^^ Finally, you come with a valid point which i failed to put. Thanks man.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2011)

and u shouldnt compare PSUs with specs companies say/

now take the case of vx550 which is a CWT oem unit. it says 41A on the 12V rail i.e. 492w.

now some company (forgot the name) sells the same CWT oem model as a 700w unit. it says 49A on 12V rail i.e. 588w. does it make any sense?

in a nutshell..stick to corsair vx/tx or seasonic s12ii series.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

indeed VX may be very good. i hear they are budget TX.

but the thing is that corsair has removed them from their site,meaning they are discontinued.would you buy something sitting in the shelves for months or something fresh outta the block?


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Look, for a long time I'm saying that VX series is superior than GS series. But the thing is at the price point which Jas requires, Corsair GS series offers superior performance because VX450 may fall short.

here I'm not debating about the superiority of the PSUs, because I know that VX series is sueprior, but at the price point of Jas, which one will offer him better solution.

If there is a GS500W available at 2K and VX450 is also there, I were gonna recommended VX450 with my eyes closed. 
It is like *Per core basis Intel Core i3 540 is far better than Athlon II cores, but Athlon II can deliver still somehow better performance because it has four cores compared to two of Core i3*
I have a TX850 and I know how good is it. But with Jas' config VX450 will limit the future upgradability as if it somehow supports GTX 560 Ti, that will be the terminal case and won't leave any option to add components.

And Joker, you don't need to buy the top end flagship products always from a company. being not the flagship product does not ensure poor build quality and bad components. *Check the two reviews provided by Extreme gamer where they are considered as one of the best budget PSUs.*

The hardware secret guys said that



> Even though it only has the standard 80 Plus certification, we saw efficiency up to 85.7%, and we could pull up to 1,000 W from it (even though under this extreme condition efficiency dropped a lot). Voltages were closer to their nominal values than required (3% voltage regulation), and ripple and noise levels were below the maximum allowed.



Regarding your re-branding thing...here both the products are from Corsair and if you can't believe the voltage rating of GS 600, same question can be asked for VX450 also.
So GS600 is highly recommended for Jas' requirement in terms of power requirement as well as the price point.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 19, 2011)

thanks a lot guys. very useful info from you all. 
now i will go through those reviews.

rep+ for you all.

Corsair GS800 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
they mention GS800 as good entry level psu that can deliver its rated power at 51C psu temp, is efficient with below limit ripple and noise.

now seeing others.

The techpowerup review also says GS800 is good psu. Not best but good. 

Seeing rest.

The techpowerup review also says GS800 is good psu. Not best but good. 

Seeing rest.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

yes I see your point Cilus but its sad how people look at just one review and decide their opinion,as if defects are never possible.

I know how well TX series performs.I have a TX 750 at home from 2009 in my first cousins' PC:

i7 920
MSI X58-Pro E
6GB corsair XMS3 1600Mhz first gen
TX 750
Palit GTX 260-216 sonic
HAF 932

no OC for them.they needed a long tem general use/above-moderate-below-heavy gaming PC


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, it has a rating of 83% in that test you have specified and it is actually a good rating. So can be used with Jas's config without any problem. Obviously it cannot deliver performance compared to the VX or TX series but what is offers is still bang for buck.
> VX450 is good but it is little underrated to provide enough power for Jas' would be rig.
> I have personal experience with it as my friend is running a HD 6870 along with Phenom II 955 for last couple of months.



No wonder why VX450W handled a HD6870 along with a P2 955 

from guru3d :

*MSI Radeon 6870 HAWK*



> Our test system is based on a power hungry Core i7 965 / X58 system. This setup is overclocked to 3.75 GHz. Next to that we have energy saving functions disabled for this motherboard and processor (to ensure consistent benchmark results). On average we are using roughly 50 to 100 Watts more than a standard PC due to higher CPU clock settings, water-cooling, additional cold cathode lights etc.



*System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 290W*



> After long deliberation we decided to move away from FurMark and are now using a game like application which stresses the GPU 100% yet is much more representable of power consumption and heat levels coming from the GPU. We however are not disclosing what application that is as we do not want AMD/NVIDIA to 'optimize & monitor' our stress test whatsoever, for our objective reasons of course.



MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozer II :

System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 321W

Now *from anandtech* - a game like crysis will put some moderate load on both gpu and cpu - so we can consider it as overall system power consumption :



> CPU:	Intel Core i7-920 @ 3.33GHz
> Motherboard:	Asus Rampage II Extreme
> Chipset Drivers:	Intel 9.1.1.1015 (Intel)
> Hard Disk: 	OCZ Summit (120GB)
> Memory:	Patriot Viper DDR3-1333 3 x 2GB (7-7-7-20)



*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4135/35196.png


*images.anandtech.com/graphs/phenomiix2555_012410221528/21449.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/amdphenomiix4955_042209194837/18914.png

Images courtesy of anandtech.com

Now some thoughts :

GTX 560 Ti + core i7 920 @ 3.33 = 317W
GTX 560 Ti + core i7 965 @ 3.65 = 321W

Now Athlon II X4 635 consumes 180W in x264 HD bench
P2 955 220W
and let's assume i7 920 @ stock consumes 15W more than this ( look at the last image )

So basically a core i7 9xx series consumes 50-60W more than a Athln II X4.

Now anandtech has OCed their core i7 920 to 3.33 Ghz and guru3d guys had oced their i7 965 to 3.65 Ghz - at that speed power consumption  will be more than stock for sure and the power consumption difference compared to Athlon II X4's will be more wider.

*So how much power Athlon II X4 @ stock ( and cpu's like this with 95W TDP ) + GTX 560 Ti's will consume ? and what should be the most cheapest recommended PSU ??*



Spoiler



if a Athlon II X4 consumes say 50-60W less power in games than core i7's it looks like even a FSP Saga II 400/500W can handle a rig with GTX 560 Ti + Athlon II X4 


 - don't criticize what mentioned in spoiler - it's just a rough estimate and based on some quick hunch - Post your thoughts about the bold marked question


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

Superb analysis, topgear bro! Even considering the power consumption difference of SSD and HDD, a VX450 or Saga II 500 seems more than sufficient for Jas. Let others comment on this.


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2011)

i calculated jassy's requirement of wattage

i considered 560 ti along with 2 HDD, 1 ODD, 3*120mm fans
and it came out to be a little less than 400W

*NOW recommend accordingly*


----------



## vickybat (May 20, 2011)

Vx 450 is no ordinary 450 psu. Its a 500watt+ unit and is underrated. After seeing topgear's analysis, i think 450 can easily handle athlon2 x4 +gtx 560-ti considering the power consumption will be some 260-270 watt at full load.


----------



## Cilus (May 20, 2011)

Please have a look at *this forum* from Toms hardware.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 20, 2011)

TP nice post(rep+). considering that, a Corsair VX450W will suffice for me. 

and considering Latest graphics card power requirements
i need 31 amp minimum. and VX450 has 33 amps on 12v+ rail.

but at theitwares VX450 is unavailable. at prime its 3.9k.
and GS600 is 4.1k at prime. 

about GS600 -
On Corsair PSUs - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


> The PSH units (VX550/TX750/TX850) are also solidly mid-range. The 750W and 850W are at the maximum of what the PSH platform can provide, and so their performance is less than stellar, especially when it comes to +12V ripple. The VX550 is outclassed by cheaper power supplies, and the TX750 and TX850 aren't usually good bang/buck either, though they are fairly reliable. *The GS units are yet to be released; they're basically cheaper versions of the TX/VX line. Compare them to the PSH unit 50W lower, and that's the performance they'll get*. They also use a mix of Chinese and Japanese caps, rather than all Japanese.



and PSH unit 50w less than GS600 is Corsair VX550W. 

and hardware secrets and techpowerup mentioned GS800 as good psu. 

so i think i should go with GS600. 
and it will be a bit more futureproof i suppose.

what say?


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2011)

yes...if VX 450 is avb @ 3.9k, then why should not go for GS 600W @ 4.1k?!?!?!


----------



## Cilus (May 20, 2011)

I think you are going to right direction now, Jas.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 20, 2011)

baba you mean i should go with GS600 right?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 20, 2011)

yes get GS 600


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

Go get it.


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2011)

exactly jassy
read the reviews...looks good to me too


----------



## vickybat (May 20, 2011)

Yes i too recommend the GS600. Grab it jas.


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Superb analysis, topgear bro! Even considering the power consumption difference of SSD and HDD, a VX450 or Saga II 500 seems more than sufficient for Jas. Let others comment on this.



yep, a saga 500 should handle a gtx 560 ti + athlon ii x4 but who will  bite the  bullet and use it with a GTX 560 ti anyway 



vickybat said:


> Vx 450 is no ordinary 450 psu. Its a 500watt+ unit and is underrated. After seeing topgear's analysis, i think 450 can easily handle athlon2 x4 +gtx 560-ti considering the power consumption will be some 260-270 watt at full load.



VX450W is more than enough to handle jas's cpu+upcoming gpu.



Cilus said:


> Please have a look at *this forum* from Toms hardware.



that's a nine link.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> TP nice post(rep+). considering that, a Corsair VX450W will suffice for me.
> 
> and considering Latest graphics card power requirements
> i* need 31 amp minimum. and VX450 has 33 amps on 12v+ rail.*
> ...



I don' think you need 31A even under full load ( while running a resource hungry game ) - anandtech and guru3d guys had :

GTX 560 Ti + core i7 920 @ 3.33 = 317W
GTX 560 Ti + core i7 965 @ 3.65 = 321W

with some cabby, water cooling and and other accessories on their rig.

So with a Athlon II x4 + gtx 560 Ti your power consumption will be less for sure - let's say it's 270W/280W and if you consider leaving 10% more power space as a safe buffer this will be 310W.

So from the analysis we can see a CX400 or even a FSP Saga II 500 can handle such combo.

BUT - if you plan to OC the GPU later then steer clear from these PSUs and get that GS600 as power consumption will rise once you start OCing a GTX 560 Ti and I don't see any reason for not doing it anyway - you will get GTX 570 level performance for free.

_BTW, guys how good is this one :_

*SeaSonic SS-500ES 500W (34A ) @ 3.2k* - the price and power rating is just awesome


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 21, 2011)

hey topgear it will be difficult to reach 570 level performance on air.

each chip behaves differently so he will need a very good chip for 570 level performance.

however he should be able to come up to 85-90% of the performance.

i diagree about that FSP PSU.you have to take in mind the capacitor aging.if the manufacturer recommends that you need x amount of amps,then it is the minimum you should get,and if it was me,at least 5A more than what they recommend.

better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 22, 2011)

ok guys i am going to order Corsair GS600 from primeabgb.


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

Finally!!! Congrats in advance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 22, 2011)

thanks skud.
ordered today. this means payment tomorrow and shipping on Tuesday


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2011)

^^ congrats in advance 

BTW, one guy of our forum bought a VX550W at 3.8k !!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 23, 2011)

thanks TP.

and superb pricing of vx550w!!!


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2011)

Me too broght corsair gs700@4.9k+vat as suggested by cilus.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2011)

^^ What gfx card do you have - gtx 560 Ti ??


----------



## Tenida (May 24, 2011)

@topgear- yes msi gtx560 ti tfII/oc


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 24, 2011)

Congrats tenida.

Guys after i have paid prime, smc is responding now with 250 bucks low price inc. everything!!!


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

Sheer bad luck. Shrug it off.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 27, 2011)

Guys got my psu. But now shall i get an adapter for the plug?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2011)

___yea


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2011)

at last my pc is running.


----------



## Cilus (May 28, 2011)

Congrats buddy! Do post some pics of GS 600


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2011)

thanks cilus. sure i will post them soon. (some cable management)


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> at last my pc is running.




Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2011)

thanks skud 

here are links to pics - 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...ost-your-latest-purchase-277.html#post1407515
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...lite-430-discussion-thread-7.html#post1407520


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2011)

^^ congrats !! - so when the gfx card is arriving


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

6870 1GB, get it.


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

congrats 
now which graphic card to be fit in there?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys.

i will get whatever is 14k (6950 sapphire or TFII or 560 TFII) whenever i buy (hopefully june end).


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> i will get whatever is 14k (6950 sapphire or TFII or 560 TFII) whenever i buy.


560TI for upto 1920x1080, if you go higher get 6950 2GB


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

6950 2gb is already 15k, so by June end there's every possibility it will come down further.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2011)

imho get a 6950 2GB and mod it.

get a model with dual bios.


----------



## Cilus (May 29, 2011)

Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB is already available @ 14.3K in M.D. Computers, Kolkata. During last visit, I've verified it. Tenida was also with me. So there is no point for going GTX 560 Ti. This Sapphire model can be unlocked to HD 6970...I have checked some reviews too.
With the shader count of HD 6970, withount any overclocking it will perform near to HD 6970....like a under-clocked HD 6970. I think it is one of the best deals available right now.


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

Unlocking to 6970 won't be very easy these days. Like the MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II which has removed the BIOS switch. See here:-

*cdn5.tweaktown.com/content/3/9/3900_08_msi_radeon_hd_6950_2gb_twin_frozr_ii_video_card_review.jpg

(Image from TweakTown)

Even XFX has done the some. There are several failed reports of unlocking in the newer batch of cards. Some others are reporting high temperature (both idle and load). I got a feeling that just like all the retail 6950 1gb (Sapphire, XFX, HIS) uses the 6870 PCB basically these dirt-cheap 2gb cards are also using some other modified PCB rather than the original one which is somewhat preventing the cards to get unlocked stably. So if the Sapphire card is one of the earlier batches, then its really nice. Heck, its even priced lower than my 1gb card.  Before purchasing just make sure you check out the dual BIOS switch actually exists to save some pain in future.

In any case, the 6950 is a hell of a card in its own right. If it can be unlocked to 6970 it is a added bonus IMO.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

i did say to get reference 6950 2GB.

those are possibly the 6970 board with 6950 GPU


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2011)

guys* budget is strict 14k *now.

i have two options -
Sapphire HD6950 1GB - 14k from theitwares
MSI GTX560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC - 13.9k from smc(currently out of stock, will be available next week with them)

sadly 6950 2GB out of budget 

so give your opinions.

will check asus cards with rashi tomorrow.


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys* budget is strict 14k *now.
> 
> i have two options -
> Sapphire HD6950 1GB - 14k from theitwares
> ...


Between those two GTX560 TFII is much better.

If you can get asus DCII 560 within 14k it will be better, but are you ok with rashi? If yes, then you can get asus.
MSI is good too, get any one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2011)

actually tkin, its complete confusion. 
some games favour 6950 1gb and others 560 TFII.

no clear choices these days sadly.

heard xfx 6950 1gb has lot of heating issues. 
and 6950 1gb are better overclockers than 2gb ones? read at overclock.net
Sapphire HD 6950 1GB or GTX 560 twin frozr 2 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net



tkin said:


> Between those two GTX560 TFII is much better.
> 
> If you can get asus DCII 560 within 14k it will be better, but are you ok with rashi? If yes, then you can get asus.
> MSI is good too, get any one.



no experiance with rashi. yesterday discovered them in my city


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> actually tkin, its complete confusion.
> some games favour 6950 1gb and others 560 TFII.
> 
> no clear choices these days sadly.
> ...


Most of us had bad experience with rashi, specially when it comes to rma, but some has good experience like megamind, so its a gamble.

I'd say get 560 TFII, you get physx, and theres nothing to lose by going nvidia, you however lose physx with amd, and a few games use it and some games in future will use it(batman).


----------



## Amir5223 (Jun 28, 2011)

dont even look to rashi..they have worst customer care


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> Most of us had bad experience with rashi, specially when it comes to rma, but some has good experience like megamind, so its a gamble.
> 
> I'd say get 560 TFII, you get physx, and theres nothing to lose by going nvidia, you however lose physx with amd, and a few games use it and some games in future will use it(batman).



hmm. enabling physx makes how much difference?



Amir5223 said:


> dont even look to rashi..they have worst customer care



oh, ok as you say.


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2011)

+1 for Sapphire 6950 1gb


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hmm. enabling physx makes how much difference?
> 
> 
> 
> oh, ok as you say.


Well, in batman you did not get AA with out it, and some effects, for example destructible environment and cloth simulation in mafia II, a few effects in Metro 2033(upcoming game metro last light will use it).

Plus you get CoreAVC to play back H.264 videos etc. Your choice though, but I stand by GTX560 TFII.


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> Well, in batman you did not get AA with out it, and some effects, for example destructible environment and cloth simulation in mafia II, a few effects in Metro 2033(upcoming game metro last light will use it).
> 
> Plus you get CoreAVC to play back H.264 videos etc. Your choice though, but I stand by GTX560 TFII.




One query - how practical is turning on the PhysX effects in Metro 2033 with a 560Ti? Will it give good enough frame-rates at FullHD res and highest settings with some AA?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2011)

> One query - how practical is turning on the PhysX effects in Metro 2033 with a 560Ti? Will it give good enough frame-rates at FullHD res and highest settings with some AA?



Batman AA gives playable fps with PhysX on on mid-range GPUs.

Other games? I don't think so.


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> One query - how practical is turning on the PhysX effects in Metro 2033 with a 560Ti? Will it give good enough frame-rates at FullHD res and highest settings with some AA?


First of all full HD on metro 2033 is not possible even with 560ti if you enable dx 11 and max aa, so you need to lower settings a bit, turn of ambient occlusion(or was it DOF?), you can keep the tess on, now the benchmark:

*www.gamephys.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Mafia2_PhysXtest.png

wylaczony means turned off, now you can see GTX460 768mb getting 27.5FPS, GTX 480 gets 36.8FPS, so you can expect 32FPS around.

GTX480
*www.gamephys.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Metro-2033-PhysX-Test.JPG

Read the rest here:
*www.gamephys.com/tag/metro-2033-physx/


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope *this* helps in the ongoing discussion


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Batman AA gives playable fps with PhysX on on mid-range GPUs.
> 
> Other games? I don't think so.


Drop from Physx is most noticeable with Mafia II, and Dark void(extreme), others are fine.

For ex: Metro 2033 is not hit as much with PhysX.


The question is if you buy 6950 1GB, what will you gain more that 560ti?


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2011)

some better performance and morphological aa for sure.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2011)

yes AA performance amd is ahead.

and this (high playable settings with some games) -
Configuring and Testing DiRT3 - DiRT 3 Gameplay Performance Review | [H]ard|OCP
1920x1200 - DiRT 3 Gameplay Performance Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Hope *this* helps in the ongoing discussion




Old thing, was reading the comments with more interest as these are the voices of real users, not some PR guy or like. Here's one:-



> HAHAH what a load of rubbish. And it's not like Nvidia hasn't done the same exact thing.
> Way back when...the 175.19 driver had nice color saturation and excellent overall quality. Then fast forward to the 180.xx driver lo-and-behold it looks bad.
> It was plainly obvious to me that Nvida sacrificed image quality in lieu of FPS, as the games that I used to get 50FPS in, I was getting 100 --but it looked bad (all washed out).
> I actually preferred the older driver, and reverted back to it even though I took almost a 50% FPS hit.



On same line, both the teams should turn on AA and AF to fullest by default and also turn on supersampling and tessellation to the highest level to give us the best possible image quality!!!


----------



## Tenida (Jun 28, 2011)

(+1 for Gtx560Ti) I will suggest you to go for MSI GTX560Ti HAWK or MSI GTX560Ti TFII OC. I am using TFII OC its very good within Rs14k.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes AA performance amd is ahead.
> 
> and this (high playable settings with some games) -
> Configuring and Testing DiRT3 - DiRT 3 Gameplay Performance Review | [H]ard|OCP
> 1920x1200 - DiRT 3 Gameplay Performance Review | [H]ard|OCP



Jas , with the new 275.50 driver, nvidia's aa performance has increased significantly. In dirt 3, a 560-ti stock was completely playable with 8x msaa and gave 56 fps. But dirt 3 is amd biased and supports amd's edge detection custom aa filter that allowed the 6950 2gb to go higher to 24 cfaa ( custom filter aa). Nvidia doesn't have this option and its setting cannot be overriden.

In fact 560-ti was able to play dirt 3 at fullhd with the highest possible setting. It simply did not have those custom filters cause they were only for amd. It looked gorgeous with 8xmsaa btw and 6870 simply couldn't play the game at those settings. 

Besides that was a stock 560-ti. Msi twin frozr II will perform even better out of the box and will stay cooler than stock 560 as well.

Since you'll be gaming at 1920x1080, higher framebuffer isn't needed that much unless you plan to do multimonitor. Afaik, you won't go for a multigpu setup as well.

So 560-ti makes a bit sense here. Besides you can enjoy, batman arkam city, homefront, mafia III, metro last light, mirror's edge 2 *( will use the same frostbite 2 engine used in the upcoming battlefield 3 game)* enabling physx. I think all the forum members who bought the card here ( faun, tenida, ithehappy, lordirecto etc) are very happy with the performance.

So my vote goes to msi 560-ti twin frozr II.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

Add my vote for msi 560-ti twin frozr II..


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> some better performance and morphological aa for sure.


MLAA is cr@p, I had tested it with my 5850 and it is worse, image become blurry, not quite like proper aa.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

tkin said:


> MLAA is cr@p, I had tested it with my 5850 and it is worse, image become blurry, not quite like proper aa.




Not in the 6900 series for sure.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh man, AA, when you fire up 4xSSAA and HD Anisotropic Filtering through CCC, it made Section 8rejudice look a beautiful game, I mean stunning!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks for your views guys 

*batman,* all cards were running at stock.

6870 was also using old 11.5 in that review. with 11.6 its performance has gone up by 10-12%. both companies bring performance improvements through driver updates.

and what i wanted to show by that review is if some games support physx, some support higher aa settings from amd.

and physx isnt my criteria for gpu selection. i want more raw performance and 6950 1gb offers that. thats why i am inclined towards it.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Actually performance of msi twin frozr II 560-TI and 6950 1gb are same. You can go with anyone.

But remember that msi *560-ti* consumes 15W more power than *6950* in full load. But *6950* is 20c hotter than* 560-ti *at full load. So 6950 has higher full load temps and 560-ti has higher power consumption.

Imo 15w more power is no big deal especially in a single card configuration. Its like having an extra 15w cfl bulb glowing in your house.

But 20c more temps is something in the long run. Though you can live with it, but overclocking your card to hundred mhz will allow the temps to jump sky, let say more than 85 or 90c.

Check that before making a buying decision. For 6950, 2gb is the version to go for . But the 1gb version makes little sense cause at fullhd, it performs equal to a 560 especially the factory overclocked versions. Considering the extra benefit you'll get including the same raw performance as a 6950, ( its not like you are losing performance with a 560) i think its the way to go.

*Btw 6950 2gb has more aa performance than 6950 1gb.* Yes framebuffer plays an important role for enabling post processing filters.

But in the end, its completely your decision.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

^we can always adjust fan profiles i suppose when we overclock!

those links are using stock coolers batman. i am getting sapphire!



vickybat said:


> *Btw 6950 2gb has more aa performance than 6950 1gb.* Yes framebuffer plays an important role for enabling post processing filters.



a review please


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Yes you do that definitely when temps start rising. Well jas in fullhd, aa performance is same. But 6950 2gb pulls ahead when you go past fullhd and that's obvious due to the higher vram. But no concerns at fullhd.* "I forgot to mention "at higher resolutions".*

Okay, then check *this*.

Its 5c cooler at stock but still over 70c.

Read the review cause it also has msi gtx 560-ti twin frozr II. Its a good comparison.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah. 6950 1gb and 2gb performance is same at full hd. below link too says that..

and i found one interesting thing -
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review
and its TFIII 6950 at 850mhz. will a sapphire 6950 1gb oced to 850 perform same?


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

The 6950 runs hotter than 560Ti, but still well within its thermal envelope. And regarding performance difference between 1gb and 2gb, here's what HardOCP concluded:-



> *Radeon HD 6950 1GB vs. 2GB*
> 
> Certainly, the first thing we wanted to know is if the reduction memory capacity with the Radeon HD 6950 GPU would cause a reduction in performance. We found that at lower resolutions like 1920x1200 the answer is no, performance was not impacted much if at all. Since both video cards use the same GPU the end-result was the same. Playing at 4X AA at 1920x1200 yielded no performance differences in any of the games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

and that means i will get 6950 TFIII performance level when i oc 6950 1gb to 850 from 800?


----------



## rchi84 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok, just to add to the confusion, I update Crysis 2 to 1.9, installed the high res pack and DX11 ultra upgrade.

The game now uses 1.7GB VRAM at 1080, maxed out on Ultra!!

My Fps are in the lower 40s, but it looks stunning. And in this game, tessellation is definitely more noticeable than, say, Metro 2033.

But if the budget is the main criteria, get the 560Ti, because at 13.5K, you'll be getting one of the absolute best coolers and OCing cards.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar*

Nope. Msi twin frozr III cooler is too good. You see load temps are 63 c that too for 850mhz oc. Even 6950 twin frozr II cooler is better than sapphire.

Sapphire one will go past 80c easily when you overclock the memory and core clock to twin frozr III's level.

I completely agree with *rchi84*. Go for 6950 2gb or else stick with 560-ti especially the factory overclocked card which will perform equally well with 69501gb in shader heavy games as well. Hardocp tested a stock 560-ti.

*@rchi84*

Buddy, it will be wonderful if you post some dx11 screenshots of crysis 2 in the gaming section. We really want to see how stunning the game looks like after the added textures and dx11 mode. Everyone will also get to see the true potential of cryengine 3. Currently downloading the pack.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

Vicky please post where sapphire cooler reaches 80c?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Jas it just an analogy because you won't find any reviews of sapphire 6950 1gb overclocked to 850mhz and temperature analysis. The card is just not meant for hefty overclocks. 

You can ask *skud* to overclock his card to 850mhz and memory to 5200mhz and play crysis 2. Then post max temp using msi afterburner. A screenshot would be fine.

Since i am using a 5750 and my cooler is a custom one (formula coolers are very good), for a 50mhz overclock, my temps rise from 45c to 66c after playing crysis2. Expect the sapphire 6950 to behave similarly. From 72c, it will easily get past 80c and even higher.

Msi , asus and even gigabyte(not available in india) can reach higher clocks without significant rise in temps owing to their superior cooler. The full load temp of a 6950 twin frozr II is 63c only. That's 10c lower than sapphire for stock version.* Interestingly, twin frozr III's  cooler is magnificent cause, its same 63c with 850mhz oc.*

Simply put, the sapphire cooler is no match for twin frozr II & III. A 6950 2gb twin frozr III is a tremendous overclocker that is why you see overclocked 6950's from their stables.

Sapphire's toxic are good but 6950 edition is not available i guess.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

So i think skud can help here. Skud if u can be a little fast?


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

You don't need OCing it, under Furmark it touched 80C in my old cabby, but in gaming it mostly remains in the 70s. As I have stated before the 6900 series' thermal envelope is higher and 80-85C is within its limit. It idles at near 50C.

But if you ask me, I would say go for the TF versions. Sapphire cooler is good, but no match for the TF ones.

Hmmm, time to check its OCing capabilities, perhaps.


@Jas, I will try it today once I go back to home.



vickybat said:


> Sapphire's toxic are good but 6950 edition is not available i guess.




Toxic/Vapor-X is not available for 6950 cards. Don't know why.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok then skud. Put it soon.

Rchi u use a stock cooled 6950? Post oc temps if u can too?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yeah. 6950 1gb and 2gb performance is same at full hd. below link too says that..
> 
> and i found one interesting thing -
> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review
> and its TFIII 6950 at 850mhz. will a sapphire 6950 1gb oced to 850 perform same?



AMD Radeon HD 6950 1GB Review

This confirms. Only few games show 4 fps decline in performance.

Another thing to note, HD6950 1GB beats GTX560 Ti hands down(except, which games can you guess?  ). 

I only suggest HD6950 2GB reference cards so buyer may unlock it to HD6970 (if possible) and enjoy benefits.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

Couple of things:-

1. Unlocking is highly doubtful if not impossible these days. Moreover, except PowerColor no one is releasing the 6950 2gb with the stock PCB, containing the dual BIOS switch to make it less risky.

2. Secondly, unlocking just the shaders of a 6950 may be fine, but if you slapped a 6970 BIOS on it, power requirements also increase simultaneously, and at that time the dual 6-pin PCI-e connectors of the 6950 becomes a problem for it. Lots of users have reported stability issues after BIOS modding to 6970. So for the performance gains, it doesn't seem a good path to tread with a new card, which is already more than a handful for almost every games at FullHD resolution.

3. More than performance, its the price of the 2gb cards which make the 1gb cards not viable IMO. The Sapphire 1gb is some 14.3k, the 2gb version is just 1k extra, add 500 bucks more for MSI TFII and further 200 bucks ahead, there's the TFIII. So if you are stuck with a budget of 14k and single GPU setup, I think a cool running, better OCable, and somewhat cheaper 560 Ti is the better option for 1080p gaming. If you are thinking of multi-GPU or multi-monitor gaming down the line, only then 6950 1gb has an edge over 560Ti. Also it depends on the games you want to play now and in near future.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Another thing to note, HD6950 1GB beats GTX560 Ti hands down(except, which games can you guess?  ).



Well that's a reference 560-ti. Factory overclocked 560's are in a different league. The particular 560-ti that we have in discussion here is the msi twin frozr II version.

The 6950 1gb cannot beat it handsdown but perform on par with it.

*@ skud*

I totally agree with you mate. Whatever you said makes perfect sense.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Rchi u use a stock cooled 6950? Post oc temps if u can too?




Check *this* buddy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Check *this* buddy.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/138854-amd-radeon-hd-6950-unlocked-2.html#post1370723



> well guys, just to give a quick update, I've been tweaking away with Afterburner.
> 
> On stock volts (1.1V) I am able to match the stock 6970 clocks of 880/1375.
> 
> ...



its stock cooled gigabyte radeon hd6950 2gb 



comp@ddict said:


> AMD Radeon HD 6950 1GB Review
> 
> This confirms. Only few games show 4 fps decline in performance.
> 
> ...



you are right. but i want to know *temps from skud.*



Skud said:


> Couple of things:-
> 
> 1. Unlocking is highly doubtful if not impossible these days. Moreover, except PowerColor no one is releasing the 6950 2gb with the stock PCB, containing the dual BIOS switch to make it less risky.
> 
> ...



i read from OCN that 1gb 6950 is better overclocker than 2gb one. people have oced theirs to 1000 (XFX 6950 1gb, though this model has heating probs)

so please try a bump to TFIII core and memory speeds and tell me.

*i found an interesting thing -*
Graphics Card Ranking (5th Time And Last) (Updated Daily) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

Screenshots are coming, but first the findings:-

*Overclock details:-*

Core clock: 850 MHz
Mem clock: 1300 MHz
GPU Voltage: 1.1V
Fan Speed: Automatic
Software used: TriXX

Temps while idle: 48-49C
Temps while running Crysis 2: 77-78C

*Temps at stock speed:-*
IDLE: 47-48C
LOAD (Crysis 2): 76-77C

So up to this point not much problem. Beyond this I might have to increase the voltage, and I am bit hesitant do that. Will try to see the upper limit without voltage tweak and its effect on temps.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Can you please use msi afterburner buddy? The results in it are a bit transparent. Evga precision will be even better.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

I have to hack it as it doesn't allow over CCC limit. Temps reading are via AfterBurner though. Screens coming.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

Skud thanks a lot buddy.  No need to overvolt!


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

So what's the decision?

OK, screens:-

*OCed Idle*:-
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-21-HfXBMu88/Tgs9PIHnU7I/AAAAAAAAAOc/hNRqSIE5xBM/s1280/OC%252520idle.png


*OCed Crysis 2*:-
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-wt_6oaKOZs8/Tgs4Q-OOBBI/AAAAAAAAAOU/6SZXV9Toi7s/s1280/crysis%2525202%252520OC.png


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

> Well that's a reference 560-ti. Factory overclocked 560's are in a different league.



GTX 560Ti OCed versions are already milked out.

Remember, HD6950 has not even been overclocked. So that's where the match starts.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

*@ skud*

Nice job buddy. So it does reach 80c at full load. Have you set the fan speed to 70% or its set at auto? Its not alarming but is hot. Btw what fps are you getting?

*@ comp@ddict*

Msi 560-ti is nowhere near milked out. You can further oc that to 50mhz or even more. the twin frozr II cooler is that good and works best both for 560 and 6950 versions.

Check the oc potential of 560-ti twin frozr II *here.* Now you can say its sufficiently milked out. But a user doesn't have to oc it insanely. Another 40-50mhz is fine and quite easily attainable.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> GTX 560Ti OCed versions are already milked out.
> 
> Remember, HD6950 has not even been overclocked. So that's where the match starts.




That's a valid point. Problem is that Jas is limited by the budget, otherwise the MSI 6950 TFIII would have been a killer choice. 




vickybat said:


> *@ skud*
> 
> Nice job buddy. So it does reach 80c at full load. Have you set the fan speed to 70% or its set at auto? Its not alarming but is hot. Btw what fps are you getting?
> 
> ...




Thanks Vicky. I didn't measure the fps as with my stock E7400 its somewhat meaningless. And as mentioned earlier, fan speed was set to auto. 80C is not much of a problem for the 69xx cards. I think without increasing voltage, 850/1300 is a safe limit for the Sapphire card and the increase in temps was by just 1-2C over default clocks.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Agreed. Twin frozr III 6950 is a killer choice. No doubt and is actually the safest 6950 to oc. It can go past a 6970 and gtx 570 easily. And not to forget that 2gb vram which will come in handy in the upcoming shader heavy titles.

Msi 6950 twin frozr II is also a great choice. Its load temps are just 60c and its 10mhz factory overclocked. Guru 3d guys took it around 987mhz alongwith a slight voltage tweak.

*@ jas*

Buddy my suggestion will be to go for the msi 6950 twin frozr II instead. It will allow you to harness the raw power of a 6950 properly. But if budget is severly limited, then stick with msi gtx 560-ti twin frozr II.

Either way, you can't go wrong. Finally, its your call.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

Anybody had recent experiance with smc? Is shipping still included in mentioned price?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ No shipping is not included for all products. My brother who lives in pune recently ordered msi 6850 cyclone, cm elite 430, corsair 4gb xms3, wd 1tb green and gigabyte 880gm ud3h-usb3 from smc.

He had to pay around 1k shipping in total.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

Shipping depends on the total weight of the products, so more products means more shipping.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Yes that's true. Ordering a single card won't cost that much. Within 200-300 bucks i suppose.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

My shipping cost was 170 by air, from Lynx, for the graphics card.


----------



## rchi84 (Jun 29, 2011)

ok Jas, since you asked, This is my result with Crysis 2, on ultra, everything maxed out..

*i52.tinypic.com/bfj9ld.jpg

and

*i55.tinypic.com/2iayhs6.jpg

This is with a custom profile, and I used afterburner's OSD since it's convenient


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Excellent buddy. It really looks amazing. Saw you screenshots in the crysis 2 thread too. They were amazing as well.

Btw the gigabyte card stays pretty cool. At 61c load temp and that too with 99% gpu usage, the cooler is really something.


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2011)

lol, I honestly think this thread has run for soooo long.  10 pages? 


vickybat said:


> ^^ No shipping is not included for all products. My brother *who lives in pune* recently ordered msi 6850 cyclone, cm elite 430, corsair 4gb xms3, wd 1tb green and gigabyte 880gm ud3h-usb3 from smc.
> 
> *He had to pay around 1k shipping in total.*


Pune has octroi.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Agreed. Twin frozr III 6950 is a killer choice. No doubt and is actually the safest 6950 to oc. It can go past a 6970 and gtx 570 easily. And not to forget that 2gb vram which will come in handy in the upcoming shader heavy titles.
> 
> Msi 6950 twin frozr II is also a great choice. Its load temps are just 60c and its 10mhz factory overclocked. Guru 3d guys took it around 987mhz alongwith a slight voltage tweak.
> 
> ...



if i could i would have gone for 6950 TFII or TFIII without asking in the forum . but limited budget.



ico said:


> lol, I honestly think this thread has run for soooo long.  10 pages?


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

so, what's the decision?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Check the oc potential of 560-ti twin frozr II *here.* Now you can say its sufficiently milked out. But a user doesn't have to oc it insanely. Another 40-50mhz is fine and quite easily attainable.



its GTX560 non ti.

here is 560 ti - MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozer II review

but what those overclocks g3d receive are too much! i think they receive selected chips or whatever.
eg -*www.guru3d.com/article/msi-r6950-twin-frozr-ii-oc-review/22
6950 TFII reaches 987mhz here. 
now see this -
Overclock3D :: Review :: MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II Review :: Test Setup and Overclocking
just 895mhz!!

so maybe it depends on luck which chip you got...!

*rchi *nice temps on oc on stock cooler.



Skud said:


> so, what's the decision?



skud still deciding.

but buddy see rchi's temps. why dont you set fan profile to 70% and see?


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

OK, will try in the evening.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2011)

*Guys i will go with either -*
1.MSI 560 Ti HAWK (500 bucks over my budget. lets see)
2.Sapphire HD6950 1GB(most probably)



Skud said:


> OK, will try in the evening.



see this -
YouTube - ‪AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB: What the fan sounds like (100%)‬&rlm;
nice video. do turn volume high 

who handles msi warranty?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

I Think Aditya Infotech.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2011)

tenida i dont think so. 
Aditya Infotech Ltd.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2011)

^^buddy u still haven't got the card???
this thread was posted in april...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

AFFAIR i know tirupati handle msi motherbrd.But wat abut gf card?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> its GTX560 non ti.
> 
> here is 560 ti - MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozer II review
> 
> ...



Thanks for correcting jas. Nvidia's recent naming scheme is so so confusing. They should have named it the non-ti version has 555 or something to avoid confusion 

No, its not about selected chips but its like how hard you push. Guru 3d guys had tweaked the voltage and thus were able to push the card to insane speeds whereas overclock3d had pushed the card in default voltage level i.e 1.1v. For default voltage, 895mhz is pretty good actually.

See *this*.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Guys i will go with either -*
> 1.MSI 560 Ti HAWK (500 bucks over my budget. lets see)
> 2.Sapphire HD6950 1GB(most probably)



560-ti twin frozr II is a good buy within 14k. But @ 14.5k, hawk is really something. Because of the twin frozr III cooler and highly factory overclocked, you will get gtx 570 like performance out of the box.

Although you can still overclock the card, it won't be needed. The load temps of this card is insanely low after such a hefty overclock. Its around 58c i guess.
If you cannot go for 6950 twin frozr II OR twin frozr III, hawk is a very good alternative because at full hd, it will perform equal with a overclocked 6950 as well.


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

Once named 555, very few people would have shown interest.  There's so much difference between naming a product.


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Thanks for correcting jas. Nvidia's recent naming scheme is so so confusing. They should have named it the non-ti version has 555 or something to avoid confusion
> 
> No, its not about selected chips but its like how hard you push. Guru 3d guys had tweaked the voltage and thus were able to push the card to insane speeds whereas overclock3d had pushed the card in default voltage level i.e 1.1v. For default voltage, 895mhz is pretty good actually.
> 
> ...


+1, TFIII cooler is really something, hardly broke 67c with crysis 2, this with a gpu like 580 with default 60MHz OC.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Thanks for correcting jas. Nvidia's recent naming scheme is so so confusing. They should have named it the non-ti version has 555 or something to avoid confusion
> 
> No, its not about selected chips but its like how hard you push. Guru 3d guys had tweaked the voltage and thus were able to push the card to insane speeds whereas overclock3d had pushed the card in default voltage level i.e 1.1v. For default voltage, 895mhz is pretty good actually.
> 
> See *this*.



oh my bad. i didnt see voltage adjustment!



vickybat said:


> 560-ti twin frozr II is a good buy within 14k. But @ 14.5k, hawk is really something. Because of the twin frozr III cooler and highly factory overclocked, you will get gtx 570 like performance out of the box.
> 
> Although you can still overclock the card, it won't be needed. The load temps of this card is insanely low after such a hefty overclock. Its around 58c i guess.
> If you cannot go for 6950 twin frozr II OR twin frozr III, hawk is a very good alternative because at full hd, it will perform equal with a overclocked 6950 as well.



i choose 6950 1GB over TFII.

but now i am inclined towards HAWK. reason is i want a TFIII cooler . and 6950 TFIII will be 16k(4k over my initial budget). so i am settling with HAWK which will cost me 14600 inc. shipping (2.6k over my initial budget).


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2011)

^^So its 560ti Hawk or 6950TFIII??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^buddy u still haven't got the card???
> this thread was posted in april...



buddy i was going to get a 6870 then but everyone told to save up for 6950 or 560 ti. so i needed a psu upgrade too. got a Corsair GS600.



MegaMind said:


> ^^So its 560ti Hawk or 6950TFIII??



6950 TFIII is better. but i am on budget, so 560 ti HAWK 
nice alternate to 6950.

*Now 2 more ques -*
1. who handles msi warranty?
2. is overvolting covered under msi warranty?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2011)

Good choice...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

Jassy-good choice


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

My msi card is imported by TOP NOTCH INFOTRONIX.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> My msi card is imported by TOP NOTCH INFOTRONIX.



thats zebronics

TOPNOTCH INFOTRONIX INDIA PVT LTD | LinkedIn


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

So, its settled. Congrats buddy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks skud


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> My msi card is imported by TOP NOTCH INFOTRONIX.


Mines Acro international, both are authorized MSI distro, you'll get support from MSI india for cards bought from any of them.

Did anyone know, gigabyte switched service center to Accel Icim, its the Seagate guys, uber slow service center, damn it.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> buddy i was going to get a 6870 then but everyone told to save up for 6950 or 560 ti. so i needed a psu upgrade too. got a Corsair GS600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MSI warranty will be handled by MSI india, authorized rma center is probably *Digilink*, can anyone verify?

And for MSI, warranty is given by rma center, not distro.

The HAWK is imported by acro, smc's parent company, I had contacted msi india, they assured smc is authorized.

Overvolting is not officially considered for warranty but you'll get warranty as long as there are no burn marks on pcb, on any surface, hawk will not die from overvolting, be assured, it has uber build quality(experience from my lightning)



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> oh my bad. i didnt see voltage adjustment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the TFIII cooler on HAWK is like the one on my lightning(and it is), you'd be running the coolest card in your block, go for it eyes closed.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i choose 6950 1GB over TFII.
> 
> but now i am inclined towards HAWK. reason is i want a TFIII cooler . and 6950 TFIII will be 16k(4k over my initial budget). so i am settling with HAWK which will cost me 14600 inc. shipping (2.6k over my initial budget).



That's an excellent choice. Really, you'll never miss the performance of a 6950 1gb because that card has an insane 950mhz clock speed out of the box. You don't even need to further overclock at fullhd.

Congrats again.

What next ? Bulldozer!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2011)

@Jassy pg.11 now  & our hero finally has finally decided his GPU. 

@batman, next maybe a CPU cooler (if not bulldozer).


----------



## Cilus (Jul 1, 2011)

Jassy, great choice buddy...The Twin Frozr III cooler will allow you to overclockn check.more while keeping the temperature on check.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ yep, his rig is ready for some good OCing with a good cpu cooler 

@ Jas - post some HOT pics of the gfx card once you get it 

BTW, edited the thread title for this babe :

*cdn5.tweaktown.com/content/4/0/x4049_06_msi_geforce_gtx_560_ti_hawk_video_card_review.jpg.pagespeed.ic.twg-wl0Ur_.jpg

pic courtesy of tweaktown.com


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

@tkin 
thanks for info. 

@batman and sammy
thanks guys.
up next ram. i am still stuck with G.skill 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz

@cilus
thanks buddy.

@TP
thanks. yeah that card has one of best looking coolers imo. 
will surely post pics once i get it. 

today will send a mail to smc.

see this guys -
MSI Global â€“ News



> N560GTX-Ti Hawk Is a Dual Overclocking Champion: 3DMark 11 and Unigine Heaven (DX11)
> While the N580GTX Lightning is equipped with superior overclocking capabilities, the power of MSI's N560GTX-Ti Hawk is not to be underestimated, either. The Belgian overclocker Massman applied LN2 extreme overclocking with MSI's N560GTX-Ti Hawk to raise the core frequency to a whopping 1500Mz— the highest for the GTX 560 Ti yet—and set a world record for a single-card GTX 560 Ti on 3DMark 11 with a score of 7611. In addition, its score of 1652.71 on Unigine Heaven (DX11) has also broken the single-card GTX 560 Ti world record, making N560GTX-Ti Hawk a dual champion.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Guru3D has OCed the 6950 TFIII over 1GHz on air. So under LN2, it should reach much higher. Nice cooler is this. Would really love to get one, when I would go for CFX. And also a cooler running card at the top slot helps.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> Guru3D has OCed the 6950 TFIII over 1GHz on air. So under LN2, it should reach much higher. Nice cooler is this. Would really love to get one, when I would go for CFX. And also a cooler running card at the top slot helps.



exactly. these power editions, hawks, lightnings are too good. 

HAWK over 1GHz -
Overclocking - MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP

6970 Lightning over 1GHz -
Overclocking - MSI R6970 Lightning Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP

580 Lightning at 950 from 772 -
MSI GeForce GTX 580 Lightning review

580 Lightning XE at 961 -
MSI GeForce GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme edition review


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ The TFIII cooler is the beast, also the redesigned power phase is great, so is the vrm cooling, you wouldn't believe how effective vrm cooling is, on my lightning the vrms never cross 65c even under max load(crysis 2, design garage, metro 2033), thats just the vrms, the stuff that supposed to go 100c in gpus, memory never crosses 60c, its so damn cool.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^ The TFIII cooler is the beast, also the redesigned power phase is great, so is the vrm cooling, you wouldn't believe how effective vrm cooling is, on my lightning the vrms never cross 65c even under max load(crysis 2, design garage, metro 2033), thats just the vrms, the stuff that supposed to go 100c in gpus, memory never crosses 60c, its so damn cool.



tkin great.

now can someone give me some patience tips 

see this guys -



> Dear Sir,
> 
> The Graphic Card you ordered is not in stock the expected arrival in stock would be by next week. Kindly check with us after one week and then proceed with payment.
> 
> ...





now i have to do that damn thing - WAIT


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey *Jas* I know I'm late for this but still : Congrats for GS600 PSU!!Nice purchase.
I couldn't log in 'cause of some problems & just started visiting the forum very recently & gotta catch up a lot!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Hey *Jas* I know I'm late for this but still : Congrats for GS600 PSU!!Nice purchase.
> I couldn't log in 'cause of some problems & just started visiting the forum very recently & gotta catch up a lot!!



thanks buddy and welcome back.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Just One week? I waited for almost a month to get my 6950  and that after making payment.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> Just One week? I waited for almost a month to get my 6950  and that after making payment.



awesome man!


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tkin great.
> 
> now can someone give me some patience tips
> 
> ...


Oh damn, wait it out I guess?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

tkin thats what i can do..waiiit!!


----------



## Cilus (Jul 1, 2011)

Be patient buddy. As you know:
*
"Every Night has its Dawn..." *

Lines from the Song *Every Rose has its thorn* By POISON


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

*Just like every cowboy sings his sad, sad song* 

Jas will sing a week later. Hawk's song.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Be patient buddy. As you know:
> *
> "Every Night has its Dawn..." *
> 
> Lines from the Song *Every Rose has its thorn* By POISON



ok cilus. in mean time i am checking - 
NVIDIA Cool Stuff
GeForce.com - Get the Most Out of Your GPU

and downloading Nvidia Design Garage



Skud said:


> *Just like every cowboy sings his sad, sad song*
> 
> Jas will sing a week later. Hawk's song.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Pretty old, that Design Garage. And this is the direct link:-

NVIDIA Cool Stuff


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

its launched with GTX400 series skud. but i will experiance now. 

seems pretty interesting after seeing the thread made by tkin!


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, I know. Have downloaded quite a few but never really check to see if they run on Radeons.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

at last downloaded!


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Now wait and in that time, get wet.


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> Yeah, I know. Have downloaded quite a few but never really check to see if they run on Radeons.


No, most won't.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> now i have to do that damn thing - WAIT



start a ram & HSF upgrade thread.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2011)

Skud said:


> Yeah, I know. Have downloaded quite a few but never really check to see if they run on Radeons.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...-thread-raytracing-made-easy.html#post1441652



Sam said:


> start a ram & HSF upgrade thread.



no need. already decided. but cant get now.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tkin great.
> 
> now can someone give me some patience tips
> 
> ...



I understand ur pain...all sympathies from my end...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> I understand ur pain...all sympathies from my end...



thanks buddy, much needed. 
just praying smc has that gpu in stock next week!


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks buddy, much needed.
> just praying smc has that gpu in stock next week!



I think they will...

BTW its a bit OT,but shud I go for a GTX560Ti HAWK myself@14.4K+(my bro will take the GTX460 that I have)?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 3, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> BTW its a bit OT,but shud I go for a GTX560Ti HAWK myself@14.4K+(my bro will take the GTX460 that I have)?



Hope *this* helps u to clear things...


----------



## Skud (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah, below 15k, 560ti hawk, over it 6950 tfIII.


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> I think they will...
> 
> BTW its a bit OT,but shud I go for a GTX560Ti HAWK myself@14.4K+(my bro will take the GTX460 that I have)?


Just buy it already.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

^ 15-20% boost at most of the times with 10% extra power...incidentally...its the same price I bought the GTX460 1GB for...



tkin said:


> Just buy it already.



Didnt u hear about the term "AA jayaega next week...."


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> I think they will...
> 
> BTW its a bit OT,but shud I go for a GTX560Ti HAWK myself@14.4K+(my bro will take the GTX460 that I have)?



buddy if you can spend 16k then MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC is highly recommended and if budget strict less than 14.5k (like me ), HAWK is total vfm!


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> ^ 15-20% boost at most of the times with 10% extra power...incidentally...its the same price I bought the GTX460 1GB for...
> 
> 
> *
> Didnt u hear about the term "AA jayaega next week...."*


Call MD, they import from Acro as well as Top Notch(zebronics), see if the card can be availed here.

Email this guy: ganesh@msi.com

He is the head of the MSI eastern region.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2011)

BTW guys can someone give me a link to nvidia wallpapers. (not those on their website)


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> BTW guys can someone give me a link to nvidia wallpapers. (not those on their website)



Hey Jas, the amd fan stopped spinning?


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> BTW guys can someone give me a link to nvidia wallpapers. (not those on their website)


*www.paintbits.com/desktop-customization/nvidia-wallpapers/

Google:
nvidia desktop wallpapers - Google Search


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Hey Jas, the amd fan stopped spinning?



got tired of that avatar 



tkin said:


> nVidia Wallpapers | Paintbits
> 
> Google:
> nvidia desktop wallpapers - Google Search



thanks tkin 

the first link has copied from nvidia website. and from google i only liked claw which i already have set.

looks like tkin design garage will do good


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Hey Jas, the amd fan stopped spinning?


ROFL, makes so much sense, he dropped the plan of buying 6950. 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> got tired of that avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, run the garage overnight, next morning after seeing the image jump out of the window(in joy)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, run the garage overnight, next morning after seeing the image jump out of the window(in joy)



that will be too much of over-excitement which i know for sure wont fall on me


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2011)

how long will this thread run?

no offense, but I am really getting tired of reading the same things over and over again.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 3, 2011)

ico said:


> how long will this thread run?
> 
> no offense, but I am really getting tired of reading the same things over and over again.



 Finally the Terminator is here...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2011)

ico said:


> how long will this thread run?
> 
> no offense, but I am really getting tired of reading the same things over and over again.



just till pics


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Finally the Terminator is here...


This thread is about to be terminated, everyone run for you lives  

@ico, no offense, having some fun before you shut this down.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 3, 2011)

Ya ico, jus kiddin.. Actually i feel like being around my coll. buddies..


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

If anybody still needs some benches, the latest from Guru3D 

MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

Skud said:


> If anybody still needs some benches, the latest from Guru3D
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review



thanks for link skud.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 5, 2011)

*@ skud*

This card is simply awesome. Look at the load temps- just 65c.

It also outperforms a stock 69502gb in most games and that is good for the users going for this card. The tdp is on the higher side but doesn't matter for people having good 600w psu's.

It sometimes reaches close to 6970 and 570 which makes it an attractive deal
*
@jas*

Man you are going to be the owner of one heck of a card.

Enjoy mate.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *
> @jas*
> 
> Man you are going to be the owner of one heck of a card.
> ...



only once smc reply


----------



## vickybat (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Have patience buddy. It will reap good rewards.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

Called them. They have no idea. Told to recheck with them next week.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Jas I Compared Both "MSI 560 Ti Hawk" & "MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC". There is not much performance difference. Now It Depends On Your Budget. 14,500 Or 15,890. You Can Compare Both This Card Page By Page.
MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 5, 2011)

Uh oh..

I think I will reserve my congratulations for the time when Jas finally posts his GPU in the "New Purchases" section


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

that's wise


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey Jas I Compared Both "MSI 560 Ti Hawk" & "MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC". There is not much performance difference. Now It Depends On Your Budget. 14,500 Or 15,890. You Can Compare Both This Card Page By Page.
> MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review
> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review



i compared. 6950 TFIII was better. but i cant spend that much. and 560 ti hawk is good sub 15k gpu. 



rchi84 said:


> Uh oh..
> 
> I think I will reserve my congratulations for the time when Jas finally posts his GPU in the "New Purchases" section



no problem rchi


----------



## vickybat (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Yup 6950 2gb tf III is exactly 570 and sometimes even a wee bit higher than it!!!!

Now that's a hefty overclock for a 6950. 

But 560-ti hawk isn't far behind & is a good sub 15k gpu.
You'll never know the difference in fullhd. 

So in the end, very good choice buddy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

where's skud?
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 - 1GB-Shipping Free


batman yeah!

just hoping to get it earlier. as soon as possible. cant wait to GAME!! and oc hawk to 1000mhz 

BTW which game to try first on gpu?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Hmmm let me think....... metro 2033, crysis, crysis 2, dirt 3, avp, super streetfighter 4 arcade edition....and the list goes on......

Try splinter cell conviction. Currently playing it.


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> where's skud?
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 - 1GB-Shipping Free
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say, first play batman aa with max physx, then crysis 2 dx11, jc2, metro 2033.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Yup missed that. Its really a must play.


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> where's skud?
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 - 1GB-Shipping Free
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Jas. Let it go down further and faster.  Would love to see it below 10k in another 6 months. 

But sincerely it was expected. 2gb and 1gb versions must have a gap of at least 2k to justify the existence of the 1gb cards. And mostly, 6950 1gb is a bit faster at 19x12 or 19x10 res compared to the 2gb ones. So in a single monitor setup the 1gb version is enough for some time to come.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks tkin and batman. 

skud will crossfire


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks tkin and batman.
> 
> skud will crossfire


Does he have 6950 2GB? If not CF is not worth it IMO.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

tkin said:


> Does he have 6950 2GB? If not CF is not worth it IMO.



he has 1GB.


----------



## Skud (Jul 6, 2011)

1gb CFX won't be much of a problem with my monitor. Actually they perform a bit better than 2gb cards at 19x10 and 19x12 res. Anyway, I am still 7-8 months away from the upgrade. And before everything, let BD get off the block.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ Yes in 1920x1080 its almost same as a 2gb cfx. So you can add a 2nd card and crossfire them.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> 1gb CFX won't be much of a problem with my monitor. Actually they perform a bit better than 2gb cards at 19x10 and 19x12 res. Anyway, I am still 7-8 months away from the upgrade. And before everything, let BD get off the block.



7-8 months, ha!

By then there will be a new kid in the block (HD7k, comes!)


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> BTW which game to try first on gpu?


If you want the best combination of EYE candy and gameplay+story, then please do play these first:

-->METRO 2033, CRYSIS 2 , S.T.A.L.K.E.R:Call Of Pripyat
-->DIRT 2,3
-->WITCHER 2, DRAGON AGE ORIGINS, DRAGON AGE 2

anyways here is my full recommendation list

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1416564-post3.html


----------



## Skud (Jul 6, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> 7-8 months, ha!
> 
> By then there will be a new kid in the block (HD7k, comes!)




And that would be the perfect time to go CFX. With no new API support in the horizon for some time to come, I am not going to lose much.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

Piyush said:


> If you want the best combination of EYE candy and gameplay+story, then please do play these first:
> 
> -->METRO 2033, CRYSIS 2 , S.T.A.L.K.E.R:Call Of Pripyat
> -->DIRT 2,3
> ...



thanks baba. but if you can please confirm with smc when they will get msi stock.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> And that would be the perfect time to go CFX. With no new API support in the horizon for some time to come, I am not going to lose much.


You gonna mix crossfire? well afaik that's not supported with HD5xxx and higher, so you have to purchase everything from scratch.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks baba. but if you can please confirm with smc when they will get msi stock.



i dont know bro
i dont trust  SMC nowadays


----------



## Skud (Jul 6, 2011)

tkin said:


> You gonna mix crossfire? well afaik that's not supported with HD5xxx and higher, so you have to purchase everything from scratch.



Ah, you get me wrong. I was talking about going CFX with my current card, as generally after the release of next gen cards, prices of the older ones, particularly the mid-range ones, come down. So...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

Piyush said:


> i dont know bro
> i dont trust  SMC nowadays



why so?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

guys smc still no stock. called them now 
what to do?


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

You have posted this link, na?

Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 - 1GB-Shipping Free


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

Is lynx good?


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

For me, very good. Except in case of that GFX,for which they took some time for back-ordering and all, rest are delivered blazing fast. Actually its the courier company (DTDC) which took more time to deliver, but Lynx's processing was very fast.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys smc still no stock. called them now
> what to do?



Jas, if they don't have 560-ti hawk and you can't wait, then go for the sapphire 6950 1gb. 

Its a very fast card and is more powerful than a stock gtx 560-ti. Only the sapphire version runs a bit hot but is acceptable.

Don't overclock too much and you are good to go. Its pretty powerful at stock as well.


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree. Actually for the present generation games, it is more than sufficient to play at the highest settings, except may be Metro 2033, which I don't have. Crysis 2 with DX11 was OK on my C2D, so with a better CPU, you are bound to get good performance at FullHD res.

And regarding OC, well atm you don't need to.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

well skud you oced your 6950 to TFIII level. will it almost match TFIII performance?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 11, 2011)

@Jas-Why not MSI 6950/GTX560Ti Twin frozer II.Its better than Sapphire.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> well skud you oced your 6950 to TFIII level. will it almost match TFIII performance?



Even if it does, the temp will be freakingly high..



Tenida said:


> @Jas-Why not MSI 6950/GTX560Ti Twin frozer II.Its better than Sapphire.



+1, MSI rules..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 11, 2011)

Temperature of HD 6950 TF II OC


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @Jas-Why not MSI 6950/GTX560Ti Twin frozer II.Its better than Sapphire.



MSI 6950 TFII and TFIII out of budget.
and sapphire 6950 1gb is better buy under 14k.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 11, 2011)

How much 6950 TF II cost?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Even if it does, the temp will be freakingly high..



and even i missed rchi's post. his stock 6950 temp was 61C under crysis2 load.

we can always adjust fan profile. 

and i think to get a cm xtra flo with 6950 sapphire 1gb. will put it on side panel 



Tenida said:


> How much 6950 TF II cost?



15.4k


----------



## Tenida (Jul 11, 2011)

Then you have only one option left to go with Sapphire HD 6950 1GB.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

Sapphire 6950 1GB + 2x Xtra flow will cost 14.7k? hows the deal?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 11, 2011)

If you can spend 14.7k i will suggest you to get TFII OC version.


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd simply get the 2GB reference version if I had budget limitations and be done with it by now.


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Even if it does, the temp will be freakingly high..
> 
> +1, MSI rules..



If you don't have the dough Sapphire is not at all a bad option. I have already posted the results of OCing it at TFIII levels. Here you go:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/139791-gpu-around-14k-9.html#post1439095

Again 80-85C temps are well within 6950's thermal envelope. And my cabby doesn't have a side panel fan, so Jas may get lower temps than me. Of course, TFIII is 10C Cooler at least.




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Sapphire 6950 1GB + 2x Xtra flow will cost 14.7k? hows the deal?



Very good IMO. But what the fans are for?



ico said:


> I'd simply get the 2GB reference version if I had budget limitations and be done with it by now.



Even that is a good suggestion. As I have stated earlier, there's absolutely no need for OC atm and probably for some more time to come.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Again 80-85C temps are well within 6950's thermal envelope. And my cabby doesn't have a side panel fan, so Jas may get lower temps than me. Of course, *TFIII is 10C Cooler at least.*



6950 TFIII is 20c cooler than sapphire 6950 at same clock levels.


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

How come? Guru3D reported idle and load temps for TFIII as 38C and 63C respectively. My Sapphire at TFIII's clock speed gives 48C and 77C respectively. Of course, ambient might be different, but no way 20C difference will be there. 10-15C difference is what you will see mostly.


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2011)

why so paranoid about temps? This isn't Fermi #1 or HD 2000.


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

Ico but where is 2gb ref for 14.5k?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> How come? Guru3D reported idle and load temps for TFIII as 38C and 63C respectively. My Sapphire at TFIII's clock speed gives 48C and 77C respectively. Of course, ambient might be different, but no way 20C difference will be there. 10-15C difference is what you will see mostly.



Well you didn't read my post properly buddy. I said same clock levels i.e 850mhz.

Now a TFIII is overclocked to 850 mhz and gives load temps of only 63c like you said. But oc the sapphire 6950 1gb to 850mhz and the temps go past 80c.

*Now there's a 20c diff in similar clock levels. That was my point.*

But yes, one can live with a stock 6950 without any serious thermal isuues.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Ico but where is 2gb ref for 14.5k?



Look for sapphire's reference 6950 2gb. Should be within 15k.


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Ico but where is 2gb ref for 14.5k?


No where.

SMC had the MSI reference for 15k a month ago till their stock finished.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ Its there in primeabgb but is grossly overpriced. Check *here*.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Baap re, such a long thread!! Is Jas' card TDF's version of Duke Nukem Forever? lol

Just kidding Jas.  

Have put my congratulations in a fixed deposit


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Well you didn't read my post properly buddy. I said same clock levels i.e 850mhz.
> 
> Now a TFIII is overclocked to 850 mhz and gives load temps of only 63c like you said. But oc the sapphire 6950 1gb to 850mhz and the temps go past 80c.
> 
> ...




My temps were taken with the card OCed to TFIII level. The max difference was some 14-15C and I am also not counting the ambient temp which is definitely higher at my room.  It didn't crossed over 80C with games, but stayed closer to it. There's no comparison between the two coolers, but for a single GPU config, the Sapphire one is good enough. With a side panel fan, temps should come down further. And as ico put it, its not 480 or 2900XT for sure.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ Yup i said the same thing i.e no serious thermal issues with sapphire 6950.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 11, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Baap re, such a long thread!! Is Jas' card TDF's version of Duke Nukem Forever? lol
> 
> Just kidding Jas.
> 
> Have put my congratulations in a fixed deposit



Nicely put


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

Lemme confuse Jas further , oven-fresh from HardOCP:-




Spoiler



*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1309474186dKGk3RxkgG_3_4.gif

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1309474186dKGk3RxkgG_4_4.gif

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1309474186dKGk3RxkgG_5_4.gif

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1309474186dKGk3RxkgG_6_4.gif

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1309474186dKGk3RxkgG_7_1.gif

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1309474186dKGk3RxkgG_8_2.gif


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Lemme confuse Jas further , oven-fresh from HardOCP:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...nicely done bro!

but,imho...u shud take the HardOCP views with ample helpings of salt...


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

Why so?


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Why so?



If u look at all nvidia and amd comparisons(any article,more in the latest ones)...scrutinize the settings used for each...u will find *why*


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Why so?



Performance deficit in dragon age II is purely a driver issue. The nvidia cards had stability problems with 275.33 drivers for this particular game. In the review , F1 2010 heavily favours amd's vliw architecture and performs better. Even a 6970 performs almost similar to Gtx 580 in this particular game and hardocp always brings it when testing amd cards.

So you know, nothing different here.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, mukherjee got his hawk, maybe you should wait for some time, you waited like a few months, another week won't hurt right?

And taking HardOCP's review with truck load of salt, you should check out this review:
MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2011)

what's different in this review?

All GPU scores are 7 months old except the GTX 560 Ti Hawk being reviewed.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

one question -  Damn ! this thread is just too much long - don't have enough time to read through all the pages  - *Jas has got/decided upon 560Ti/HD6950 or not ?* - like the short version


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> one question -  Damn ! this thread is just too much long - don't have enough time to read through all the pages  - *Jas has got/decided upon 560Ti/HD6950 or not ?* - like the short version


Well, jas went deeper and got stuck in limbo, still can't get him out 

Like someone said, This thread is turning into Duke Nukem "Forever"


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

I think he is planning to get the following 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Sapphire 6950 1GB + 2x Xtra flow will cost 14.7k? hows the deal?



^^ @ *Jas* - buddy, are you getting GTX 560 TI HAWK/TF3/TF2 or Sapphire 6950 1GB + 2x Xtra flow and when


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Performance deficit in dragon age II is purely a driver issue. *The nvidia cards had stability problems with 275.33* drivers for this particular game. In the review , F1 2010 heavily favours amd's vliw architecture and performs better. Even a 6970 performs almost similar to Gtx 580 in this particular game and hardocp always brings it when testing amd cards.
> 
> So you know, nothing different here.



i dont think so. 275.33 is latest WHQL driver (latest - 275.50 beta)
NVIDIA Driver Downloads - Advanced Search 



tkin said:


> Well, mukherjee got his hawk, maybe you should wait for some time, you waited like a few months, another week won't hurt right?
> 
> *And taking HardOCP's review with truck load of sal*t, you should check out this review:
> MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review



why so?
actually if you see that review 560 hawk is beating a stock 6950 by 2-3 fps in games like crysis, BC2. in metro its equal. so 6950 will easily inch past when overclocked. 
you can compare with this too. just 50mhz oced 6950 -
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review

the reason i choose 560 hawk was tfIII cooler and physx. but no news of availability with smc.

so i think 6950 1gb will do fine.



topgear said:


> I think he is planning to get the following
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ @ *Jas* - buddy, are you getting GTX 560 TI HAWK/TF3/TF2 or Sapphire 6950 1GB + 2x Xtra flow and when



as no msi available. i think 6950 1gb and those xtra flo.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Sapphire one?


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ well, no need to overclock too. Those reviews are still using the old benchmark scores (old drivers) of December 2010 for the rest of the cards.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2011)

@skud
yes.


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2011)

I mean, the scores of cards like HD 6950/70 and GTX 560 Ti/570/580 are still the same in their latest reviews where they are reviewing factory OCed versions. You can refer from here: Radeon HD 6950 & 6970 review (Dec 2010)

My point is, reviewers should try to use scores from newer drivers if they are posting review of a card after 6-7 months.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @skud
> yes.




welcome to the party.


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2011)

Then few people come and post, "Hardocp - only AMD wins..they use such settings...take with a truck load of pepper." Their main motive is to give you the right picture in their own way. They try to use the latest stable driver when they review a card and only pit it against alternative cards in the same price slot while re-running benchmarks again.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

ico said:


> Then few people come and post, "Hardocp - only AMD wins..they use such settings...take with a truck load of pepper." Their main motive is to give you the right picture in their own way. They use the latest stable driver when they review a card and only pit it against alternative cards in the same price slot, re-running benchmarks again.




I agree with you. For me, HardOCP provides the whole picture whereas rest just use some presets. Some sites are even posting benckmark figures on Cat 11.4 or earlier Forceware drivers this month. This is laughable. And HardOCP's approach of testing just 2-3 cards at a time is also practical IMO. Hardware Heaven is another site which is somewhat similar in approach to HardOCP. Although they don't give finer details of highest playable settings.


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2011)

Cat 11.4 is fine. My simple point is, first you say "take reviews of XYZ with a pinch of salt as they are biased." Then you post a review in which the reviewer only used the latest driver for benchmarking the card being reviewed. For other competing cards, he simply used the old benchmarks. I don't see Hardocp doing this.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

don't think using older drivers is wise, but the rest of what you have said is right.

btw, we are now in the 15th page. 15 pages worth of a 14k card!!! :sigh:


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2011)

As I submitted my above post, I've come across this: Introduction - GIGABYTE GTX 560 Ti OC Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP

Posted yesterday. Latest drivers. ForceWare 275.33 and Catalyst 11.6.

PS: I haven't started reading the review yet.



Skud said:


> don't think using older drivers is wise, but the rest of what you have said is right.
> 
> btw, we are now in the 15th page. 15 pages worth of a 14k card!!! :sigh:


Rs. 10 for every post in this thread. Jaskanwar would have been able to get a GTX 570.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Have already posted pics of the Gigabyte review at this thread yesterday. 

PS: Just checked, Intel Sandy Bridge Discussion is at 12th page now and has been stalled since 26 May. Guess, Jas' GPU is the flavor of the season.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i dont think so. 275.33 is latest WHQL driver (latest - 275.50 beta)
> NVIDIA Driver Downloads - Advanced Search



Yes the test setup that hardocp was using had 275.33 drivers installed and dragon age II had stability problems. It was a driver issue and hardocp guys admitted this.

Btw, jas our forum member* mukherjee* got his msi gtx 560 hawk. Why don't you ask him? Check the latest purchase section.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Yes the test setup that hardocp was using had 275.33 drivers installed and dragon age II had stability problems. It was a driver issue and hardocp guys admitted this.
> 
> Btw, jas our forum member* mukherjee* got his msi gtx 560 hawk. Why don't you ask him? Check the latest purchase section.





> Important Note: Due to a stability problem that occurs with NVIDIA’s GeForce driver package version 275.33 WHQL, where the game would lock up within the first 20 seconds of starting the testing procedure, we lowered the Graphics Detail from Very High to High. Lowering this setting also took away our option to enable Diffusion Depth of Field and High Quality Blur *but allowed us to play with no issues.*


........

buddy msi unavailable at smc. so i have thought to get 6950 1gb. it will allow me to buy led fans too  and performing nicely 

what you all say?


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Haven't decided yet?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> Haven't decided yet?



decided. but waiting for your all's opinion 

how is this -
Blue LED Silent Fan 120mm - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
as compared to Xtra flo?


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Then go ahead.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2011)

hows this -
*mediahome.in/index.php?page=shop.p...ategory_id=17&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80
?


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Are these the helicopters?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 12, 2011)

It will create 44dba noise whereas r4 create 19dba.If you are ok with noise delta is better.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hows this -
> *mediahome.in/index.php?page=shop.p...ategory_id=17&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80
> ?



They a loud, but they are awesome... Wen paired with a controller, they are damn good...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ........
> 
> buddy msi unavailable at smc. so i have thought to get 6950 1gb. it will allow me to buy led fans too  and performing nicely
> 
> what you all say?



Ask mukherjee from where did he buy. Try checking locally as well.

Else settle for the sapphire cause there's no other option. 6950 is a pretty powerful card at stock. You don't have to overclock it.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Mukherjee get it from MD Computers, Kolkata. Guess Kolkata is improving as far as hardware are concerned.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> Mukherjee get it from MD Computers, Kolkata. Guess Kolkata is improving as far as hardware are concerned.


Mukherjee's card is imported by Topnotch Infotronics, aka Zebronics, SMC being child company of Acro keeps the cards that are imported by them only. So no go with SMC.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i dont think so. 275.33 is latest WHQL driver (latest - 275.50 beta)
> NVIDIA Driver Downloads - Advanced Search
> 
> why so?
> ...



So you are getting a HD6950 1GB and it's done decision now 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ........
> 
> buddy msi unavailable at smc. so i have thought to get 6950 1gb. it will allow me to buy led fans too  and performing nicely
> 
> what you all say?





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> decided. but waiting for your all's opinion
> 
> how is this -
> Blue LED Silent Fan 120mm - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
> as compared to Xtra flo?



You got my vote to go with HD6950 ( as there's no GTX560 Ti of youir choice on SMC ) and I'm using those CM 120mm 90CFM Blue LED fans and they are strongly recommended product by me 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hows this -
> *mediahome.in/index.php?page=shop.p...ategory_id=17&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80
> ?



I remember one of our forum member ( ithehappy if I can reacll correctly ) bought those and after a few days he sell off those - might the loud jet engine like sound made him doing this so you better get some othr alternatives like mentioned on the previous post


----------



## tkin (Jul 13, 2011)

Deltas are loud as hell, like a typhoon, don't buy them. I'd say Blademaster Xtraflo for 600/-


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Time to withdraw my congratulations from the FD?


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

wait till final confirmation...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 14, 2011)

Can any deal get sweeter than Sapphire HD6950 1GB for 13.2k at smc


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Can any deal get sweeter than Sapphire HD6950 1GB for 13.2k at smc



its the sweetest IMO *www.pic4ever.com/images/21b7wpk.gif


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

Please, don't let this thread spill on the 16th page. It's way too lengthy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ordered it skud


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

GREAT!!!


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2011)

nice...!


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

Its about time.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Ordered it skud



^^ Finally 

BTW, Sapphire HD6950 1GB for 13.2k at smc - is this with everything included like tax+shipping or without those ?


----------



## Skud (Jul 15, 2011)

Everything, I guess,,,


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ if everything is included then I must say it's a great deal


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks skud and ico and TP.

TP yes it includes taxes.

Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 - 1GB--Free shipping

payment done.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats Jas  Play Hard


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks skud and ico and TP.
> 
> TP yes it includes taxes.
> 
> ...



gosh....atlast after 16pages u got the thing


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks skud and ico and TP.
> 
> TP yes it includes taxes.
> 
> ...



Congrats jas. Excellent purchase. 6950 @ 13.2k is really a steal. Enjoy 1080p gaming.


----------



## noob (Jul 15, 2011)

i think same card will also work for my system config in signature..
plz confirm so that i can purchase same..dont wanna miss FREE SHIPPING


----------



## Skud (Jul 15, 2011)

Grab it!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks tenida, GWL, batman. 

anil yes. that card is a steal at 13.2k. grab it.


----------



## Skud (Jul 15, 2011)

Waiting to see it below 12k in next quarter.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ By then new gpu's will be here as well and that too with a brand new architecture.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2011)

MSI N560GTX Twin Frozr II/OC

MSI N560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @ 12.1K.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ Its gtx 560 non-ti. Gtx 560-ti has full 384 stream processors whereas a gtx 560 has 336 stream processors similar to gtx 460 albeit much higher clocks.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry my mistake i over look it.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats *Jas*!!Finally you decided on it!!


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks skud and ico and TP.
> 
> TP yes it includes taxes.
> 
> ...



How long it may take to put your hands on this thing  I remember someone got his product shipped after 50+ days .....

geez ! it all started on 25th April with HD6870 - shifted towards GTX 560 Ti later and now finally it's HD6950 1GB


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2011)

Ssb thanks.

TP that might be the problem with availability. I received my gs600 in 4 days from prime.
And smc has that card available


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 20, 2011)

Got my card.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 20, 2011)

Post Pics Fast.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

Gr8... congos jassy,, Pics! Pics!!...


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Got my card.




Congrats. 

Post pics fast. And benches too.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Got my card.



Congrats jas. Post pics asap.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Its about time man.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Got my card.



We wanna see pics pics pics  

Congos bro!!!


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Forget to mention: please post vantage and Dirt2/3 scores, if possible. Want to see how much bottleneck I am facing.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> Forget to mention: please post vantage and Dirt2/3 scores, if possible. Want to see how much bottleneck I am facing.



I feel someone is going green


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Got my card.



^^ congrats buddy and post some nice pics of the card.

BTW, Would really like to see some benchmarks ( if possible ) using 3DMark 11, Metro 2033, AVP 2010, Duke Nukem etc.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone 
pics will come soon and so will the benches.

BTW what do u mean tkin?


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Thanks a lot everyone
> pics will come soon and so will the benches.
> 
> BTW what do u mean tkin?


This has been going on forever, so its about time you get it.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations Jas 

Welcome to the red team, lol. (not flame baiting, please)

Enjoy gaming for the moment. The benchies can wait for some time..


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

@rchi84:

It's not red anymore, it's also green!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 21, 2011)

^^ Nope the *radeon* logo is still red.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> @rchi84:
> 
> It's not red anymore, it's also green!



Nice to Meet you....


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Couldn't get it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 21, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Congratulations Jas
> 
> Welcome to the red team, lol. (not flame baiting, please)
> 
> Enjoy gaming for the moment. The benchies can wait for some time..



thanks for welcome. 


-------------------------------------------------

HERE ARE PICS -

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/2017/p7200002.jpg
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/1764/p7200011.jpg
*img42.imageshack.us/img42/2084/p7200010.jpg
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/1453/p7200009.jpg
*img703.imageshack.us/img703/6381/p7200008.jpg
*img30.imageshack.us/img30/2438/p7200001q.jpg
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/8853/p7200005x.jpg
*img844.imageshack.us/img844/1276/p7200006.jpg

*A notice to all those who said sapphire had lower oc potential, it will reach 90c on ocing -*
i decided to experiment with fan profile and set it to 80%  and after playing crysis 2 and dirt 3 the temp was 56C, yes you read it right its 56 on load at stock settings. the noise was not interfering in my gameplay. i thoroughly enjoyed it. it was tearing apart through games.
and i will surely post afterburner screenies but day after tomorrow due to some work.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2011)

@jassy, congrats buddy. finally got the beast 

enjoy gaming @ Full HD now.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks sammy.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2011)

56degree under load? good  i'll test with 80% fanspeed too & check the noise on my (entrylevel) GPU.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

What's the current temps at Amritsar? 56C at load, even I am surprised. 

OC potential of this card is good without comparing with anything. Achieving TFIII clocks is a cakewalk and at least in my case almost no effect on load temps. So the cooler must be no slouch either.


Congos again. Waiting for the screens.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Couldn't get it.



your previous avatar


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good to hear Jas.

I don't notice the fans when I play, but then again, I play with the headset on 

In afterburner, play with a profile that roughly corresponds to the temperature. So, for e.g., I set my profile to run at 40% in the 40s, 50% in the 50s, 60% in the 60s and 70% in the 70s, and 100% thereafter.

Apart from Kombustor, in most games, I barely break into upper 60s, on 6970 clocks, so your card seems to be a good batch. What clocks are you running it on?

And a tip, if I may. You don't have to OC the memory as I've found it to barely make a 1-3 Fps difference. GPU Oc offers a much more substantial return..


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> your previous avatar




Got it. 




rchi84 said:


> Good to hear Jas.
> 
> I don't notice the fans when I play, but then again, I play with the headset on
> 
> ...




In my case up to 70% no problem, but after that its definitely audible. But this is with room fan off and no audio. With fan on, the noise hardly matters. Looks like I need to play with my fan speed settings. Will check in the evening.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

@ *Jas* - nice pics buddy - now some comments on the pics 

The babe on 3D logo with a sword looks more good than the one with a knife 
Damn! why there's sticker with MRP of 19900 - even on may 11 it was not that much pricey !
Nice to see the gfx card with all the accessories and that cards looks great on your hand 

BTW, 56C under load is cool ( what's the ambient there now ) and the big question - are you planning to OC this gaming babe - looking at the pics I can't say it's a beast


----------

